# Star Wars Galaxies



## ZAM (22. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

nach langer Abstinenz und immer wieder mal reinschnuppern, spiel ich zur Zeit wieder SWG.
Nachdem ich auf Gorath ziemlich "allein" war, hab ich auf Europe-Chimera einen Server empfohlen bekommen, wo zwar auch massiv viele Geisterstädte auf Tatooine rumstehen (*g*), aber es ist wenigstens ein einigermaßen belebter Server. In Jabbas Palast, Anchorhead und Mos Espa war heute beispielsweise einiges los. Ich bin momentan Stufe 20 und ja ... nach der langeweile als Bounty Hunter auf Gorath, hab ich einen Jedi Ritter angefangen und suche irgendwann die dunkle Seite zu erforschen. 

Die Spieler, die man da so antrifft wirken alle ein bisschen verpeilt und sind mir zudem zu wortkarg.

Spielt jemand da in dem Level-Bereich? Hat jemand Bock ein bisschen zu questen - TS-Channel inkl. Morgen (22.01 ab 20:00) Abend vielleicht? *g*


----------



## T@gi (22. Januar 2008)

Naja ich würd es spielen nur hab ich keinen Peil ob das mein Pc auch mitmacht *g* und ich weiss auch nicht wo ich es herbekomme aber wollte es mir schon immer mal angucken


----------



## Dagon1 (22. Januar 2008)

Tja, ich habe meine Chars auf Gorath.
Spiele erst seit Dezember und es gefällt mir gut. Es liegt wohl daran eine aktive Gilde zu finden.
Mir gefällt die gute Auswahl an RP-Gilden auf Gorath.

Ich habe einen Jedi bis auf CL 42 gespielt und ihn den zum Entertainer umgewandelt....spielt sich ganz gut alleine beim questen (der Jedi, nicht Entertainer^^), mir haben aber die Spezialangriffe nicht besonders gefallen (im Bereich um 40 herum kann man fast alles schon benutzen).

Meine Chars auf Gorath sind ein Officer CL75 (Charname: Tavran) und ein Entertainer EL 90 (Charname: Trevian).
Beide befinden sich in einer Imp. RP-Gilde welche recht gute und Zwanglose RP-Events macht.
Sollte Interesse am Wiederbenutzen des Gorathchars sein kannst mir eine PN schicken (Angebot gillt natürlich für alle Interessierten).

Wer keinen zu großen Wert auf PvP legt kann auf Gorath eine eigentlich recht große RP und PvE Community finden. Der Haken ist, daß halt nicht soviele Leute wie zB auf Farstar rumlaufen (was aber auch dazu führt, daß weniger unhöfliche und unkommuikative Spieler auf einen treffen).



Grüße

Dagon


----------



## Dogar (23. Januar 2008)

Nun ich war bis vor Kurzem auch auf Gorath unterwegs.

CL 90 Bountyhunter und eine CL 90 Entertainerin

Deneb und Okookko hiessen die beiden.

Und ich war Imperial Pilot Ace mitm Deneb


----------



## neon1705 (31. Januar 2008)

ich hab auch wieder angefangen spiele aber auf gorath nen lvl 10 commando würde aber auf den server auch anfangen muss ja mal alles durchtesten hat sich ja einiges verändert als ich das letzte mal gespielt hatte

also sag bescheid wen du mal neu anfangen solltest und nen medic brauchst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> ich hab auch wieder angefangen spiele aber auf gorath nen lvl 10 commando würde aber auf den server auch anfangen muss ja mal alles durchtesten hat sich ja einiges verändert als ich das letzte mal gespielt hatte
> 
> also sag bescheid wen du mal neu anfangen solltest und nen medic brauchst
> 
> ...



Auf Gorath hab ich nen 16er Bounty Hunter *g*.
Auf Chimera hab ich nen 29er Jedi Ritter *hust*.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2008)

Zufällig gesehn dass mein SWG Account offen ist. Muss ne Promo Aktion sein, denn bezahlt habe ich sicher nicht. Meine Chars sind allerdings auf Farstar

*Level 90 Commando*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Level 90 Entertainer*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Level 90 Jedi*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab irgendwie auch 15 Tage offen..  Ich habe das Spiel mal vor längerer Zeit gespielt und durch das English und die nicht vorhandene deutsche community nichts verstanden!.. ich hätte Lust auf einen Jedi ritteer und würde diese 15 Tage eig. nutzen ich kann jetzt auch besser english aber wäre einer beireit mir das Spiel so ein bisschen Ingame zu erklären? Fals ich Fragen hab... Ich würde eig. auch lieber IMP werden aber wenss nich anders geht bin ich auch Rebell...

MFG Serran =)


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Nicht vorhandene deutsche Community? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also auf Gorath triffst Du tagsüber eh fast nur deutsche und auf Farstar oder so gibt es davon auch noch anteilsmäßig jede Menge.

Wenn Du Fragen hast kannst Du ja hier fragen.


----------



## Serran (4. Februar 2008)

Danke , aber ich denke daraus wird wohl doch nichts...  ICh hab das Spiel wieder installiert , aber der Patcher will nicht . Bei einer bestimmten stelle macht er nicht weiter :'(.  Trotzdem Danke euch allen =)


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Hmmm... Geht doch xD  Hab nen RE-Install gemacht.

Also ich habe viele Frage =P

Als Jedi , mit welchem level bekommt man sein Laserschwert?

Erhält man wirklich ein LS oder nur Bauteile und man muss sich das SChwert erst craften?

WIe kann ich als Jedi ein Sith werden?

Woher bekomme ich meine Ausrüstung? Quests Crafting?

Gibt es Instanzen bei dem Spiel?

Wann lerne ich dunkle JEdi fertigkeiten ( Hab gesehen dafür gibts ne extra Bezeichung)

Gibt es PvP? Wenn ja wie wird das praktiziert , nur Open oder gibts auch sowas wie BGs?

Wie / Wann lerne ich einen Beruf? Gibt es wie bei WoW so was wie "Kupfervorkommen" oder soetwas die ich abbeuen muss?

Ab welchem Lvl kann ich mir ein eigenes Haus bauen?

jaja... ich habe vieeeele Fraen.. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er ja ein paar davon beantworten =) =P


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Als Jedi , mit welchem level bekommt man sein Laserschwert?
=> Level 30

Erhält man wirklich ein LS oder nur Bauteile und man muss sich das SChwert erst craften?
=>Du erhälst ein Shematic, craften musst Du es selbst. Das hergestellte Schwert muss dann noch mit Farb und Damage Kristallen (die sind frei wechselbar) ausgestattet werden.

WIe kann ich als Jedi ein Sith werden?
=> Gar nicht, ausser vielleicht im RP. Du kannst dich anhand der Expertise zur dunklen Seite skillen bzw. eben auch dem Imperium oder der Rebellion beitreten.

Woher bekomme ich meine Ausrüstung? Quests Crafting?
=> Schwert gecraftet, die Roben sind Loot. Von den Reb NPCs bei nashal hatte ich z.B. oft Jedi Knight Roben als Drop.

Gibt es Instanzen bei dem Spiel?
=> Ja, z.B. Corvette oder Avatar Station

Wann lerne ich dunkle JEdi fertigkeiten ( Hab gesehen dafür gibts ne extra Bezeichung)
=> Expertise baum

Gibt es PvP? Wenn ja wie wird das praktiziert , nur Open oder gibts auch sowas wie BGs?
=> Ja, schau mal nach Restuss (Rori)

Wie / Wann lerne ich einen Beruf? Gibt es wie bei WoW so was wie "Kupfervorkommen" oder soetwas die ich abbeuen muss?
=> Trader ist eine eigene Klasse. Andere Klassen können nur sehr Begrenzt was in Richtung Crafting machen.

Ab welchem Lvl kann ich mir ein eigenes Haus bauen?
=> Theoretisch Level 1. Ein Kleines Haus kostet als Deed viellecuht 2000-6000 Credits und einen recht geringen Unterhalt. Auf jeden Fall schon sehr früh bezahlbar.


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Danke... Ich habe mir jtzt einen Jedi auf Gorath erstellt der heisst Lorrek. Er ist level 1 xD  Falss jemand Lust hat kann er mich ya hier oder Ingame anschreiben , ich würd mich freuen wenn jemand mit mir spielt .

PS eine Frage . Wo kann man die Auflösung verstellen? Ich finde das nicht.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (5. Februar 2008)

hmmmm, Star Wars Galaxies...

Mein altes Standbein. Hab damals leider meinen Account bei Ebay vertickt nachd em NGE Patch (der Jedi hatte immerhin noch gut Geld eingebaracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber ich habe damals mir diese Collectors Edition gekauft...Hätte nicht über Lust, auch mal wieder aktiv zu spielen, vor allem, wenn der Vorzeigehordler von Buffed dazuzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht krame ich ja meinen Account nochmal raus, mal sehen...


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2008)

Dr@gonm@ster schrieb:


> nachd em NGE Patch




NGE? Neon Genesis Evangelion? ^^

Stells mir grad lustig vor wie ein Jedi vor EVA - 01 steht und versucht diesen anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe alles in dem Griff bekommen bis auf eins.. Bei dem Flugsimulator wo man auf diese nromalae Sattion fliegen soll hab ich ein Prob. Ich kann nich nach obgen untehn lenken.... -.-"   egal wie oft ich switche mit ALT  ich kann mich nur im Cockpet umsehen allerdings nicht nach oben oder unten lenken.. Was soll der Scheiss? ODer bin ich so dumm xD  (ich glaube das 2. xD )


----------



## Mootej (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch grad wieder am installieren und hoffe das mein acc noch exestiert nach über 2 jahren abstinens wäre schön meinen altten jedi(mootej) und schiffsbauer (Taw) auf gorath mal wieder zu zocken.


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Also ich habe alles in dem Griff bekommen bis auf eins.. Bei dem Flugsimulator wo man auf diese nromalae Sattion fliegen soll hab ich ein Prob. Ich kann nich nach obgen untehn lenken.... -.-"   egal wie oft ich switche mit ALT  ich kann mich nur im Cockpet umsehen allerdings nicht nach oben oder unten lenken.. Was soll der Scheiss? ODer bin ich so dumm xD  (ich glaube das 2. xD )



Eventuell nen Joystick angeschlossen / in den Optionen angehakt? Im prinzip steuerst Du im All ganz normal mit der Maus.


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Hmmm Das mit den Optionen kann sein.. Wie heisst die option?  Und eins noch.. Kann man mehr als nur eine Fähigkeiten Leiste gleichzeitig anhaben? So wie bei WoW das man im Menü weitere leisten aktivieren kann oder so?


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Wie es heisst kann ich Dir von hier aus nicht sagen, da musst Du dich mal selbst schauen.

Leisten gibt es maximal zwei und halt umschaltbar. Makros und so kannst Du Dir auf die Tastatur noch legen.


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie es heisst kann ich Dir von hier aus nicht sagen, da musst Du dich mal selbst schauen.
> 
> Leisten gibt es maximal zwei und halt umschaltbar. Makros und so kannst Du Dir auf die Tastatur noch legen.



Schaltet man die im Interface Menü an , die zweite?

Immo sind eh Server down , aber danach werd ich das alles mal probieren


----------



## Airness (5. Februar 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Schaltet man die im Interface Menü an , die zweite?
> 
> Immo sind eh Server down , aber danach werd ich das alles mal probieren



ja, Option-Interface und dann gleich der erste Punkt "Expand Toolbar to a second Row" dor ein Hakerl machen


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Danke... Will jetzt nicht mal jemand mit mir zocken? xD  WEnn ihr eure Mains schon auf nem anderen Server habt mach ich mir auch auf nem anderen Server nen Char , damit ihr nicht "umziehen" müsst


----------



## Airness (5. Februar 2008)

Bin auch auf Gorath, aber mit nem jedi?!..... hmm.... ne danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel hauptsächlich einen Trader, da ist nix mit kämpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

Ach so.. naya wie steigt man denn level ohne missis?
Naya dann werd ich den eben allein hochspielen :'(.. WEnn auf Gorath so viele deutsche sind wirds wohl nih so schwer sein


----------



## Airness (5. Februar 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ach so.. naya wie steigt man denn level ohne missis?
> Naya dann werd ich den eben allein hochspielen :'(.. WEnn auf Gorath so viele deutsche sind wirds wohl nih so schwer sein


Die Legacy Quest reihe führt dich von level 1- ca. Level 45 über 4 Planeten. Danach sollte man auf kasyyyk und später so ab 75 nach Mustafa.
Hier ein guter Questguide auf Deutsch
http://www.suywo-plains.com/index.php/SWG_Quests

Ausserdem solltest du täglich 10 Quest am Missionsterminal erledigen, da die ersten 10 einen Xp Bonus bringen (1level bis level 80, ab 80 ein halbes level).


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Nicht vergessen sollte man auch die XP Buffs die man von Entertainern in den Cantinas erhalten kann. Ausserdem gibt auch das Pilot leveln zusätzliche Ground XP und nebenbei auch sehr gut Credits.

Wenn Du jemanden zum leveln sucht würde ich es auch mal hier probieren: http://swg.gamona.de/forum/index.php


----------



## $chinken (5. Februar 2008)

Bin auch schon am überlegen wieder in SWG einzusteigen. Hatte damals ein Commando auf Gorath aber habe seit November 2004 nicht mehr gespielt. Ich habe hauptsächlich RP gemacht mit meiner alten Gilde ( Imperial Force [IF] ) schöne grüße an alle Mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch das Crafting System war einsame spitze. Leider hört man überall das SWG nicht mehr das ist was es mal war. Naja ich werde vielleicht doch mal wieder in SWG rein schauen und mir selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## woldemor (5. Februar 2008)

Ihr seit gemeint! Wenn ich das so lese bekomme ich wieder lust SWG zu zocken. Werde nun mal reinschauen in SWG. 

Nur auf welchern Server soll ich zu euch kommen?


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2008)

woldemor schrieb:


> Ihr seit gemeint! Wenn ich das so lese bekomme ich wieder lust SWG zu zocken. Werde nun mal reinschauen in SWG.
> 
> Nur auf welchern Server soll ich zu euch kommen?



Gorath Bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woldemor (5. Februar 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Gorath Bitte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auf dem Server Gorath und mein Name ist Orice.


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

Cool.. Sobald ich weiss wie man Freunde addet werd ich dich adden =P


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2008)

/friend <name> 
War der Befehl wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig auf der Friendlist habt könt ihr euch auch über Waypoints finden.

/findfriend <Name>

OnScreen Waypoint Monitor in den Optionen einschalten wenn noch nicht getan.


----------



## woldemor (6. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> /friend <name>
> War der Befehl wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig auf der Friendlist habt könt ihr euch auch über Waypoints finden.
> 
> /findfriend <Name>
> ...




DANKE!

Sonst noch jemand auf Gorath?


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (6. Februar 2008)

ich bin tatsächlich mal gewillt, mein SWG wieder rauszukramen...Werde mal gucken, wie da meine Charaktere hießen. Lass es euch wissen, sobald die Patches durch die Leitung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

DAs ist dem Husng versteh ich nich.. ich hba jetzt 30000 Credtits.

Wo kann man ich mir ein Haus kaufen?

Wo kann ich es bauen?

Woher bekomme ich Einrichtungsgegenstände?

Kann ich wenn ich dei einrichtungs gegegnsände einmal plaziert habe , sie trotzdem wieder wegnehmen?

Kann man mehrere Häuser haben?

Das wars ^^

Hoffe auf Antworten


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2008)

*Wo kann man ich mir ein Haus kaufen?*
Gehe zum Bazaar Terminal deines Vertrauens, wähle Vendor Search, Suche die Cathegorie Deeds und suche dir ein entsprechendes kleines Hausdeed aus. Nutze die Create Waypoint Funktion, fliege zum Planeten, aktiviere den Waypoint und suche den laden auf und kaufe das Deed.
Hier ist drauf zu achten dass man nicht jede Hausart überall bauen kann. Tatooine Style geht auf tatooine, Lok und Dantoine. Generic würde z.B. überall gehen.
Du suchst Dir mit deinem Deed einen freien Platz ausserhalb der Stadt und klickst es doppelt. Danach wechselst Du in die Platzierungsansicht wo Du es aufstellen kannst.

*Woher bekomme ich Einrichtungsgegenstände?*
Von einem Architekten deines Vertrauens, respektive wieder das bazaar Terminal.

*Kann ich wenn ich dei einrichtungs gegegnsände einmal plaziert habe , sie trotzdem wieder wegnehmen?*
Radialmenü => Pickup

*Kann man mehrere Häuser haben?*
ja, jeder Char hat sogenannte Lots, 10 an der zahl. Jedes haus verbraucht Lots. Ein großes mehr, ein kleines weniger. Solange Du genug Lots hast kannst Du Sachen aufstellen.


----------



## Airness (6. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gehe zum Bazaar Terminal deines Vertrauens, wähle Vendor Location


Und links auf Planetwide oder besser Galaxywide um genug auswahl zuhaben.

Du kannst Gegenstände Frei im Haus aufstellen, verschieben, Drehen, in die Luft hängen usw..
Es gibt eine kleine Collection, sobald man die erledigt hat kann man auch Gegenstände auf den kopfstellen usw.


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

Wo ist denn das Radial menü?

Ich hab jetzt ein Haus.. Hab auf nen Gegenstand gegklickt und drop gemacht.. jtzt steht er dumm rum und ich kann den nich verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was.. ich habe ne Quest abbgebrochen und wenn ich den typen der mir die gegeben hat anspreche krieg ich die nich nochmal.. Wieso?xD


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2008)

Das Radialmenü ist das Menü um das Kreisförmig Menüpunkte angeordnet sind. War früher einfacher aufgerufen und wurde auch im Tutorial erklärt, mit dem NGE wollten sie es abschaffen aber das hat nie geklappt.

bei mir ist es auf der # Taste. Wenn Du Optionen => Keymap => Ui => Summon Radial Menu nachsiehst kannst Du die Tastenbelegung nachsehen / ändern.


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

Danke..

Nächtse Frage...  Ich mache die ganze Zeit die Story quests.. Ich mach die Quest und die hat ne Folgequest immer und immer wieder.. jetzt bin ich lvl 15 aber die Quest die hab ist für lvl 18... Wo kann ich denn andere quests annehmen für exp? irgendwie finde ich das nicht


----------



## Dogar (6. Februar 2008)

du meinst sicherlich die Legacy Questreihe.

Mit Lvl 15 biste da schon auf Naboo oder noch auch Tatooine ?

also sonst quests hatt ich keine gefunden.

solltest du aber auch das Addon jump to Lightspeed haben so kannst du auch im space normale Combat XP machen. aber nicht soviel wie aufm boden.

ansonsten einfach ein paar monster umhaun bis du lvl 18 hast.


also ich habs so gemacht

Legacy CL 1-55

dann Kashyyk von CL 55-80 und dann Mustafar bis CL 88

und dann hab ich grauls gejagt. bis ich lvl 90 war.


----------



## Serran (6. Februar 2008)

JA stimmt legacy...

Ich komm immo bei der missi wo ich drei swoop rennen fahren muss nichw eiter.. ich schaff das erste Rennen nicht... Woher bekomm ich nen neuen Gleiter?  Hab den den man von Watto bekommt


----------



## woldemor (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn jemand von euch interesse hat an SWG kann ich mal die Trial anschauen.

http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com/


Ich selber bin seit en paar Tagen wieder dabei und habe einen lvl 19 Jedi.
Wer nicht so gut Englisch kann findet hier http://www.suywo-plains.com/index.php/Hauptseitehilfe bei diversen Quests hilfe.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

öadt mir grad die trial...

mal sehn
bin starwars fan^^ bin gespannt... tabularasa hat mich vom kampfsystem entäuscht hoffentlich wird das hier besser gelöst mit fernkampfwaffen. btw gibt es hier auch die klassische tank dd heiler Variante?? die hat mir bei tabularasa so gefehlt


----------



## Nagroth (14. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

nur ein Frage....das Universum bei SWG. Ist das wirklich so klein?
Da kommt ja nun mal so gar kein Unversums-unendliche-weiten Gefühl auf.


----------



## Serran (14. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> nur ein Frage....das Universum bei SWG. Ist das wirklich so klein?
> Da kommt ja nun mal so gar kein Unversums-unendliche-weiten Gefühl auf.



Klein rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Nein... Bis du alles gesehen hast und dich ZURECHT GEFUNDEN hast dauert das schon ne Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (14. März 2008)

Ich lade mir gerade die 14 Tage Trial runter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur mal eine Frage: Gibt es das Spiel nur in Englisch, oder auch in anderen
Sprachen?


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (14. März 2008)

nein, wurde nie ins Deutsche übersetzte, also nur englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (14. März 2008)

Danke für die Info. Ich werde das Spiel trotzdem mal testen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

man-.- lädt immer noch WILL TESTEN !!! bin kurz davor mein wow acc zu kündigen und mich auf war und swg zu begnügen. lästig schon min na 5 stunden wart ich-.- 

na ja fröhlich weiter warten

ach btw, wenn mir das spiel gefällt muss ich das irgwo kaufen???(außer den monatlichen gebühren)


----------



## Arthros (14. März 2008)

Hi ich wollte ma ob es Probe acc für SWG giebt und wenn wo ich einen herbekomme


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com/i...tination=trynow


da isse plan mal gut 7 stunden download und patchen ein-.- warte immer noch bin aber schon beim patchen freu um elf gehts an^^


man das regt mich langsam auf, wann komm ich den endlcih ins spiel jetzt patch der schon wieder-.-


----------



## rEdiC (15. März 2008)

Ich hab mir gestern die Trial geladen und schon etwas gezockt.Ich finds echt geil.^^ Aber zockt ihr alle auf Gorath?Weil ich spiel auf dem Server wo Zam jetzt drauf ist.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2008)

Gorath ist mir zu eigenprödlerig, auch wenns wohl der inoffizielle deutsche Server ist *g*. Aber da war immer verdammt wenig los. Aber mein Bounty Hunter gammelt da noch rum - und nein der ist noch nicht 90 *g* Farstar wäre noch eine Idee, aber momentan mag ich keinen neuen Char anfangen. Chimera reicht.


----------



## Narvaine (15. März 2008)

ALso ich hab auf chimaera auch noch, dank meiner 3 accs, mehrere charakter. Die hauptchars sind 
ein 90er (post-nge) jedi (Roneu Aosro, Rebell am Boden und neutraler Master pilot) , 
ein 90er commando (Raxim Skrax, Imperialer Master Pilot) , 
ein 90er shipwright (Icoor Lorerxo rebellen Master Pilot), 
ein 90er Entertainer (Thasod Ige), 
ein 22er officer (Eilea Aipeeloe) 

ausserdem hab ich auf gorath auch noch ein paar chars stehen wo ich aber die namen und professionenn vergessen hab.
in der regel spiel ich swg noch nebenbei also nicht mehr voll da ich immo mehr in lotro und eve unterwegs bin.

zur erklährung was NGE heisst ... New Game Enhancement war das 2. combat update das das kampfsystem kopmlett umgekrempelt hat. vorher war es möglich mehrere berufe zu mischen und paralell auszuüben war aber wegen der complexibilität recht unübersichtlich und relativ unbalanced. nun gibt es feste klassen. vorher gab es auch nur einen char pro server pro account, wobei man aber die skills des berufes auch wieder verlernen konte um den beruf zu wechseln einzige ausnahme war ein jedi (der vor dem nge extrem lange und schwer zu bekommen war) wenn einer einen jedi bekam weil er die vorraussetzungen erfüllte dann bekam er auch einen 2. charslot dazu.


----------



## rEdiC (15. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gorath ist mir zu eigenprödlerig, auch wenns wohl der inoffizielle deutsche Server ist *g*. Aber da war immer verdammt wenig los. Aber mein Bounty Hunter gammelt da noch rum - und nein der ist noch nicht 90 *g* Farstar wäre noch eine Idee, aber momentan mag ich keinen neuen Char anfangen. Chimera reicht.


 Willst du mir mal deinen Char namen sagen auf Chimera? =)


----------



## hili (15. März 2008)

Hi ich hoffe diese frage kommt hier nicht ungelegen, aber ich möchte mit swg anfangen und wollte fragen ob ihr mir einige ratschläge für den einstieg habt, server klassen etc, habe vorher wow gespielt, und dort einen tank, gibt es sowas ähnliches auch in dem Spiel?


----------



## Thrawns (15. März 2008)

Der Download der Trial dauert ja ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür fehlt mir im Moment echt die Geduld ... und langsam auch der Festplattenplatz auf dem Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber schon vor einiger Zeit mal in die Trial geschaut. Fande ich ganz gut, aber damals hatte ich genug mit anderen Spielen zu tun - jetzt hat es vielleicht eine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn jemand die Trial geladen hat und eine dicke Leitung hat, wäre geil wenn das jemand uppen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vu_ (15. März 2008)

hi ich brauch mal etwas hilfe,
nachdem ich auch mal wieder lust auf swg hab, hab ich es wieder auf den rechner gepackt und wollte mal das ganze patchen lassen. 
prob ist nur das wenn ich mich anmelden will das launch pad zwar angeht und ich meine daten eingeben kann, aber es nicht annehmen kann.
also das sign in kann nicht angeklickt werden.
hatte swg vor wow mal gezockt und mein acc ist immer noch da, nur halt nicht bezahlt was aber nichts ausmachen sollte da ich nichtmal mit dem alten acc vom kumpel weiter komme.
würde echt gerne mal wieder etwas zocken daher würd ich mich freuen wenn einer nen tip hat was ich da machen kann.

mfg vu


edit: hab die lösung gefunden, fals wer das prob haben sollte, nicht mit doppelklick das game starten sondern mit rechtsklick und dann auf "als administrator ausführen" gehn.
ach ja, lag auch daran bei mir das ich seit kurzem vista habe.


----------



## Thrawns (16. März 2008)

Wenn ich im Launcherauf "New Account" klicke, bekommeich nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Launcherauf "New Account" klicke, bekommeich nur:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Benutzt du Vista? Wenn ja, dann gib der Startverknüpfung von SWG Administratorrechte. Das hat bei mir geklappt.

@Topic:

Ich hab mir die Trial mal runtergeladen und war beim Ausprobieren erstaunt, dass ich kaum ingame auch schon von Han, Chewie und Konsorten begrüßt wurde. Insgesamt sehr netter Ersteindruck also.

Die Steuerung find ich momentan zwar noch etwas hakelig, aber das ist reine Konfigurationssache, war es noch gewohnt mit "A" und "D" zu strafen, müsste das nur mal umstellen. Das Flair ist schonmal ganz nett, auch wenn mir einige Dinge etwas komisch vorkamen. Zum Beispiel wunderte es mich als an WoW gewöhnten Spieler, dass Mobs die als feindlich markiert sind nicht automatisch das Feuer eröffnen. Oder ist das nur in den Anfängergebieten so?

Insgesamt fand ich es bis dato sehr nett und werd die Trial in jedem Fall voll auskosten. Mal sehen, vielleicht wechsel ich ja sogar. Bis jetzt bin ich jedenfalls hellauf begeistert, aber das war bei WoW am Anfang ja auch nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (16. März 2008)

Ich glaub das habe ich vergessen ... und aus Frust alles deinstalliert... waaah! Na mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich es noch mal ;P


----------



## Drakonis (16. März 2008)

wie wäre es mit nem eigenen forum für swg und uo, scheint ja neuer trennt aufzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Willst du mir mal deinen Char namen sagen auf Chimera? =)



Halt mich für Bescheuert, aber den vergesse ich jedesmal, bis ich mich wieder einlogge. *g*


----------



## EliteOrk (17. März 2008)

Hm, ihr macht mir Lust das game au mal zu zocken^^
Weiss zufällig einer, was es für Einschränkungen bei der Trial gibt und ob da alle Addons dabei sind?
Sind auch alle Addons dabei, wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufe oder muss man sich alle extra besorgen?
Und was für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es? Nur Kreditkarte oder auch Lastschriftverfahren?

Danke im Voraus

mfg


----------



## shadow xard (17. März 2008)

Wie lange ingame Zeit braucht man ca. um als Neueinsteiger das max. lvl zu erreichen?


----------



## Airness (17. März 2008)

@EliteOrk, Lastschrift, Kreditkarte oder Gametimekarte.
Bei der Trial hast du nur das Space addon dabei. Ausserdem eine Chat begrenzung. Häuser kann man auch nicht setzen. 

Wenn du Dir "StarWars Galaxies-das komplette Online Adventure" kaufst, hast du alles dabei.

@shadow xard, kommt auch auf die Profession an, einen Entertainer kannst zb. einfach per macro laufen lassen, dann ist er in 2 Tagen 90.
Bei einem Kampfchar, als Neueinsteiger 2 Wochen vielleicht. Je wie intensiv du halt spielst.


----------



## Narvaine (17. März 2008)

gute xp bekomt man zb wenn man missionen macht , am tag kann man 10 missionen machen und damit pro tag schon mal minedestens einen lvl machen.


----------



## Thunderstorm (17. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wunderte es mich als an WoW gewöhnten Spieler, dass Mobs die als feindlich markiert sind nicht automatisch das Feuer eröffnen. Oder ist das nur in den Anfängergebieten so?



Das kommt auf die Mobs drauf an. Da gibts Mobs wie Roboter oder Räuber die greifen sofort an, amnche auch nicht^^aber hast recht ist nur eig in Anfängergebieten mit den nicht-angreifen


----------



## Daely (17. März 2008)

Huhu...wird zwar grad bissel Offtopic, aber ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hab mir jetzt zum 2ten mal die SWG Trial gezogen, hoffe beim Installieren geht dieses mal nix schief.
Danach werd ich wohl auch mal auf Gorath(?) oder halt einfach den von Zam(?)^^ gemeinten Server kommen. Falls mir das Spiel gefällt wirds natürlich gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdet ihr von einer Buffed-Gilde halten? Einsteiger freundlich, aber auch für den Endconten (ka obs raids & pvp gibt)^^ gemacht.

Editiere hier noch meinen Char namen rein, wenn ich den einen hab.
ehm ja..
:>


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Halt mich für Bescheuert, aber den vergesse ich jedesmal, bis ich mich wieder einlogge. *g*



Geht mir genauso aber kannst ihn dir ja mal aufschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mossof (17. März 2008)

Ich zocke auch SWG und zwar ein Schmuggler und ich habe die Fähigkeit irgendwelche Körper nach Illiegalen Waren zu durchsuchen aber ich habe keinen Plan wie das geht kann mir einer sagen wo und wann ich das anwenden sollte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (17. März 2008)

Habe mir heute auch die demo gezogen und bin jetz lvl 5 kann es sein das das spiel ziemlich verbugt ist ?

Ab wann kann mann denn anfangen zu craften


----------



## sevendays5 (17. März 2008)

grüsse euch meine imperialischen kollegen und rebelischen freunden,

ich hätte da ein oder zwei fragen...

nachdem ich mir ein schiff gekauft und bauen lassen hab wollte ich es auch gleich ausorobieren. leider kann ich es nicht generaten; jedes mal steht da you are not able to fly thius ship und unpacked . wie kann ich das ding nun entpacken das fuchst mich schon etwas, weil ich auch ingame da leute gefragt hab.

nachdem ich mir einige spielerhäuser betrachtet habe möchte ich auch eins ; könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich am schnellsten dazu komme.

ich spiele zur zeit trail version, hoffentlich gibt es keine beschränkungen =)

vielen dank


----------



## TaLogos (18. März 2008)

Naja,

also alle Schiffe kannste am Angang eh nicht fliegen.
Es gibt da Beschränkungen bezüglich der Faction- 
ob Du Imp, Reb, oder Freelancer Pilot bist. Ausserdem ist dein Pilot Level wichtig.

Spielerhäuser kannste schon mit LVL1 haben.- Kosten halt n bisl.
Placen kannste die je nach Haustyp auf den meissten Planeten.
Must mal am Bazar n bisl rumgucken.
Ausnahme sind Areale um Städte. In Spielerstädten brauchste Zoning Rights.
Also ne Erlaubnis in der entsprechenden SPielerstadt nen Haus bauen zu dürfen.

Irgendjemand fragte nach Crafting.
Solang DU Crafter bist geht das ab LVL 1. Wenn man das Tutorial überspringt ist man
automatisch LVL 5 glaub ich.


----------



## Eyetiger (18. März 2008)

Nach den ganzen Posts hier im Forum, hab ich beschlossen, mir die Trail mal wieder zu saugen!
Meine Frage ist nun, auf welchen Server soll ich kommen, Chimera oder Gorath?!
Und: Nach den ganzen Posts hier solltes es doch möglich sein, auf einem der jeweiligen Servern eine Gilde zu gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre so meine Idee

mfg

edith hat mir grade das spiel + alle Addons gekauft, dürfe übermorgen da sein..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Mossof schrieb:


> Ich zocke auch SWG und zwar ein Schmuggler und ich habe die Fähigkeit irgendwelche Körper nach Illiegalen Waren zu durchsuchen aber ich habe keinen Plan wie das geht kann mir einer sagen wo und wann ich das anwenden sollte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




einfach den toten gegner (muss humanoid sein) VOR dem looten (weil sonst der körper verschwindet) anwählen und den skill in der quickbar answählen... manchmal findet man was das man für schmugglermissionen brauchen kann. nach dem "search for contraband" kann man dann looten.

Schmugler Missions Beschreibung


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Exeone schrieb:


> Habe mir heute auch die demo gezogen und bin jetz lvl 5 kann es sein das das spiel ziemlich verbugt ist ?
> 
> Ab wann kann mann denn anfangen zu craften




also crafting ist in SWG eine eigene klasse... du kannst nicht einen bounty hunter machen der nebenbei waffen hestellt..

von daher musst du einen trader (glaub so heisst die klasse) von vornherein machen der kann aber dann auch nicht kämpfen .. ausser als pilot 

also crafting ist nicht wie in wow oder daoc oder lotro ein secondary skill sonder der hauptskill


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> grüsse euch meine imperialischen kollegen und rebelischen freunden,
> 
> ich hätte da ein oder zwei fragen...
> 
> ...




der piloten skill (der verantwortlich ist welche schiffe du fliegen kannst) ist ein secondary skill der unabhängig von deiner hauptklasse ist (ähnlich den craftingskills in anderen mmo) dh den musst du extra trainieren. vorher musst du dich entscheiden für welche faction du fliegen willst. du kannst zb nicht als imperialer bodensoldat in ein rebellenschiff einsteigen und umgekehrt. also imp kann nur impschiffe fliegen oder neutrale, ebenso wie der rebell nur rebellen und neutraler schiffe fliegen kann. je höher dein politen skill ist desto bessere schiffe kannst du fliegen. um als pilot anzufangen musst du dir nen pilotentrainer der entsprecheenden faction suchen ... im hinterzimmer der ´mos eisley cantina ist zb ein freelancer piloten trainer der aber eher den rebellen zugeneigt ist, folglch sind die missionen zur erlanung des master status eher anti imperal .. zb am schluss mit dem kampf gegen die corvette es gibt pro faction 3 verschiedene trainer die 3 verschiedene storys einleiten diese trainer sind in der regen in den grösseren städten auf den wichtigen planeten zu finden. also in mos eisley, bestine oder coronet zb für die entsprechenden los kann man zb diverse foren durchforsten um die schneller zu finden . oder einfach mal HIER klicken


----------



## Eyetiger (18. März 2008)

Was kann man dann für Schiffe fliegen, wenn man neutral bleiben will, oder gibt es die guten "Kriegsflieger" nur bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen?


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Eyetiger schrieb:


> Was kann man dann für Schiffe fliegen, wenn man neutral bleiben will, oder gibt es die guten "Kriegsflieger" nur bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen?




Neutral heisst nicht dass man nicht kämpft ...sondern dass man sich nicht für eine seite festlegt..dh man kann zb in den pvp bereichen kessel und deep space zb vorher entscheiden ob man als ein vom imperium angeheuerter söldner oder als rebellen sympatisant mitmischen will. ausserdem ist zb die legendäre yt-1300 (grundversion des millenium falcon) ein neutrales schiff .. und das krayt gunship (flieger für 2 spieler, einer fliegt und ballert mit 3 waffen nach vorn und der zweite sitzt mit einer waffe oben im geschützturm) is imer noch eines meiner lieblingsschiffe..


Imperiale Schiffe 
Rebellenschiffe 
Neutrale (Freelancer) Schiffe
und schliesslich noch die restlichen schiffe


----------



## Eyetiger (18. März 2008)

Das heisst also, man kann neutral bleibe, allerdings muss man, um in einer Raumschlacht, mit einer Fraktion sympathisieren, ihr aber nicht angehören?
Klingt ja ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich wenn mein Game da ist *gg*

Auf welchen Server soll ich denn gehen? Verstehe eig. gut Englisch, aber lieb wäre mir ne Deutsche Gilde, da ich bestimmt noch viele fragen haben werde *g*


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Eyetiger schrieb:


> Das heisst also, man kann neutral bleibe, allerdings muss man, um in einer Raumschlacht, mit einer Fraktion sympathisieren, ihr aber nicht angehören?
> Klingt ja ganz nett
> 
> 
> ...




also sagen wirs mal so gorath is der inoffizielle deutsche server, aber auf chimaera is definitiv mehr los und auch recht viele deutsche. ZAM sagte ja schon weiter oben dass gorath ihm zu ode wäre..


----------



## Mossof (18. März 2008)

Ich habe noch 2 fragen:

1. Wie kann man gegenstände in einem Haus drehen? Ich versuche ees immer mit /rotate left oder right und dann die zahl um wieviel grad es sich drehen soll Beispiel: /rotate left 90 aber es klappt nicht weiss einer wie es richtig geht?

2. Ich kann in meinem Haus auch nicht auf das Structure Terminal zugreifen und wollte wissen wann man das kann?^^


----------



## Eyetiger (18. März 2008)

> also sagen wirs mal so gorath is der inoffizielle deutsche server, aber auf chimaera is definitiv mehr los und auch recht viele deutsche. ZAM sagte ja schon weiter oben dass gorath ihm zu ode wäre..



Gut, wie sehen uns auf Chimaera, werde hier mein Ingame Namen reinposten sobald ich es weiß, wie siehts denn dann mal mit einer Gilde aus? Hatten ja schon ein paar angesprochen, und vllt hat ja Zam auch lust, sofern er noch keine hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG
Möge die Macht mit uns sein


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2008)

Narvaine schrieb:


> also crafting ist in SWG eine eigene klasse... du kannst nicht einen bounty hunter machen der nebenbei waffen hestellt..
> 
> von daher musst du einen trader (glaub so heisst die klasse) von vornherein machen der kann aber dann auch nicht kämpfen .. ausser als pilot
> 
> also crafting ist nicht wie in wow oder daoc oder lotro ein secondary skill sonder der hauptskill




habe ich es richtig verstanden das mann dann durch crafting im lvl aufsteigt ?
das wäre ja mal geill

aber die bugs sind richtig nervig


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Exeone schrieb:


> habe ich es richtig verstanden das mann dann durch crafting im lvl aufsteigt ?
> das wäre ja mal geill
> 
> aber die bugs sind richtig nervig




soweit ich weiss ja. allerdings hab ich meinen shipwright schon vor dem sog. NGE auf master gehabt und damals hat man anders geskillt da gabs noch combat lvl und alle nicht kämpfer klassen blieben auf lvl 1 auch wenn sie master waren. einfach mal ausprobieren das tutorial is ja ansich nicht schlecht da wird einem auch beigebracht was man als welche klasse machen soll und kann.


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Eyetiger schrieb:


> ..., wie siehts denn dann mal mit einer Gilde aus? Hatten ja schon ein paar angesprochen, und vllt hat ja Zam auch lust, sofern er noch keine hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PA-(Player Association = Gilde in swg)-Leader sollte dann aber jmd sein der auch regelmässig spielt. weil man braucht zur gründung ne art gildennhalle und so die auch gewartet werden muss mit miete und so.


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Mossof schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 2 fragen:
> 
> 1. Wie kann man gegenstände in einem Haus drehen? Ich versuche ees immer mit /rotate left oder right und dann die zahl um wieviel grad es sich drehen soll Beispiel: /rotate left 90 aber es klappt nicht weiss einer wie es richtig geht?
> 
> 2. Ich kann in meinem Haus auch nicht auf das Structure Terminal zugreifen und wollte wissen wann man das kann?^^




kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ... ich nutz meine häuser nur als lager und da drin siehts dementsprechend aus ^^


----------



## Eyetiger (18. März 2008)

Großen Dank an Narvaine bist ja tüchtig unterwegs^^ 
bist eig auch auf Chimaera? Wenn ja, kannst ja mal deinen namen sagen, ausser du willst ingame nicht genervt werden *g*


----------



## Miuti (18. März 2008)

@ Mossof
Möbel im Haus verschieben/drehen: Du erhälst, wenn du auf das Möbelstück klickst und "#" eintippst ein Radial-Menü (das Gleiche auch bei deinem Hausterminal). Dort hast du dann die entsprechenden Optionen. Der Command ist nun /rotate yaw -90 beziehungsweise /rotate yaw 90 (oder halt eine andere Zahl einsetzen). Ansonsten gibt es noch move up/down/forward/back.  Zwei weitere Optionen zum Drehen (Neigung um die Achse, auf den Kopf) von Deko-Gegenständen gibt es über eine Collection.


----------



## Mossof (18. März 2008)

Dankeschön @ Miuti


----------



## Hades-1979 (18. März 2008)

Auf Chimaere gibts einige gute deutsche gilden. wer rebell ist, sollte sich bei redmoon melden, einfach einen anlabern der von redmoon ist. auf imperialer seite kan ich RDS empfehlen, peukert, peukert- ainfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Narvaine (18. März 2008)

Narvaine schrieb:


> ALso ich hab auf chimaera auch noch, dank meiner 3 accs, mehrere charakter. Die hauptchars sind
> ein 90er (post-nge) jedi (Roneu Aosro, Rebell am Boden und neutraler Master pilot) ,
> ein 90er commando (Raxim Skrax, Imperialer Master Pilot) ,
> ein 90er shipwright (Icoor Lorerxo rebellen Master Pilot),
> ...



war schon mal gepostet


----------



## FE3L-X (18. März 2008)

Ich will eure angeregte Diskussion ja eigentlich nicht stören, hab aber eine kliene Frage am Rande. Das Spiel klingt eigentlich recht interessant, ich kanns mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ist ein Free Trial für x Tage erhältilich? Danke im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg

/edit

Danke Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2008)

http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com/
Auf Trial klicken.

FAQ: http://swg.gamona.de/index.php?seite=faq&group=22


----------



## sevendays5 (19. März 2008)

http://starwarsgalaxies.weltennet.de/

top seite, sehr gute inneneinrichtung erklärung.


----------



## Neglli (19. März 2008)

So also ich hab mir jetzt auch mal die Trial gezogen und angetestet.
Am anfang fand ich war es doch recht schwer reinzukommen, aber nach einiger Zeit ging es.
Hatte nen Trader auf Gorath prob war nur das bei der ersten Trader quest in mos eisely fleisch und haut gebraucht wird.
Nach 1 stunde Tiere töten hatte ich immer noch kein einziges Teil...
Das hat mir dann ein bisschen die Motivation geraubt und ich habe mir nen Bounty Hunter erstellt.
Der ist atm auf Chimära, weil auf Gorath irgendwie nichts los war.
Naja und dann habe ich mich gestern mit nem ami unterhalten und dann kam er plötzlicha uf die geile Frage: Habt ihr immernoch Kommunismus?
Naja ich habe ihm dann 2 Stunden deutsche Geschichte erklärt^^
Auf jedenfall werde ic hheute wieder nen bissl zocken, da mir das Spiel an sich spaß macht und die Atmosphäre allgemein sehr gut ist.
Und wenn ich das so lese denke ich cdas ich meinen Bounty Hunter lösche und auf Gorath wieder anfange^^ werde den Name des  Chars dann hier reinschreiben könnt mich ja dann adden :-)
Nur eine Frage: Ist das normal das man nirgends leute trifft?
Weil bis auf 2 Jedis die Rp gemacht haben habe ich weit und breit niemanden gesehen auf Tatooine


----------



## Neglli (19. März 2008)

So Name ist Tairina Olched also happy adding :-)


----------



## Narvaine (19. März 2008)

Neglli schrieb:


> Nach 1 stunde Tiere töten hatte ich immer noch kein einziges Teil...




 fleisch und haut muss man mit dem radial menü auf aus der leiche extra rausziehen (quasi die leiche des tieres verarbeiten) das kann man nicht direkt looten


----------



## FE3L-X (19. März 2008)

Ich muss nochmal kurz störn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab jetzt angefangen zu spielen, gefällt mir wirklich sehr! Aber an die ganzen Leute die schon etwas länger Spielen, welchen Server könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen bzw. welche Klasse macht zum einstieg am meisten Spaß? Muss nicht unbedingt en Server sein wo viele Deutsche drauf sind...freue mich auf ne Antwort
lg


----------



## Eyetiger (19. März 2008)

Mhh, also ich werde mir dann wohl auch auf Chimaera einen machen, schien wohl so das dort auch wirklich mehr los ist.


----------



## Narvaine (19. März 2008)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal kurz störn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also als anfängerklasse würd ich auf jeden fall ne klasse empfehlen die gut dmg austeilt. commando oder bounty hunter für fernkampf schmuggler oder officer als nahkämpfer,  jedi ist zwar als nahkämpfer recht gut aber kann ab lvl 22 keine rüstung tragen und ist somit relativ ungeschützt bis er ein lichtschwert mit (glaub ich) lvl 30 blaster schüsse abwehren kann. comando hat später noch den vorteil dass er auf entfernung immensen area dmg zufügen kann mit seinen schweren waffen, die nahkämpfer machen im nahkampf richtig gut dmg wenn man die expertise points (die man ab (glaub ich ) lvl 10 bekommt richtig investiert. 
Zum "wie lvl ich ich ne kampf profession richtig" verweise ich mal an =====> LINK

ein weiterer vorteil is man kann später die klasse ohne lvl verlust (2 ausnahmen) wechseln.
die ausnahmen sind trader und entertainer d.h. man kann nicht in 2 tagen nen lvl 90 entertainer machen (was möglich ist wenn man den rechner im dauertanz durchlaufen lässt) und dann auf kampfprof wechseln weil man dann wieder lvl 1 ist. selbiges gilt für trader. also kampf prof => andere kampfprof geht aber trader => kampfprof <= entertainer geht nicht.

 zu fragen zu den einzelnen professionen und auch pilotenfragen ====> LINK


----------



## FE3L-X (19. März 2008)

WoW danke für die schnelle Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem bezüglich der Klassen. Hatte erstmal einfach auf gut Glück en Jedi auf Chimaera angefangen auch gleich nen super netten 90er Jedi getroffen der mir ersma en "swooper" glaub ich heißt das ding geschenkt hat und irgend nen gem. Hat mir alles erklärt war echt freundlich, auch gleich Guild inv, also wenn der Großteil der Community so ist werd ich mir wahrscheinlich das Abo holn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Frage hätt ich noch ich will dann wahrscheinlich ne andere Klasse spielen kann man so wie in WoW seinen "twinks" items und Geld, also Credits schicken?
Danke im Voraus
Lg


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2008)

Narvaine schrieb:


> fleisch und haut muss man mit dem radial menü auf aus der leiche extra rausziehen (quasi die leiche des tieres verarbeiten) das kann man nicht direkt looten




Mist das hätte ich mal voher wissen solllen dann hätte ich as zeug nicht für viel geld gekauft


----------



## Narvaine (19. März 2008)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch ich will dann wahrscheinlich ne andere Klasse spielen kann man so wie in WoW seinen "twinks" items und Geld, also Credits schicken?
> Danke im Voraus
> Lg



nein geht nicht soweit ich weiss, weil es war ja auch nicht vorgesehen damals weil es ja pro acc pro server nur einen char gab . kann aber sein dass sie das geändert haben. kannst ja mal versuchen das per ingame mail zu versenden. dafür kann man mit chars auf anderen serbern direkt chatten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich weiss nur nicht mehr wie das ging..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es geht definitiv weil ich es vor dem NGE schon mal gemacht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ABER .... wenn man ein haus hat kann man den twink als mitbesitzer angeben dann hat der auch zugang und´kann gegenstände (leider kein geld) aus dem haus wieder aufnehmen nachdem man sie dort deponiert hat.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (19. März 2008)

Narvaine schrieb:


> nein geht nicht soweit ich weiss, weil es war ja auch nicht vorgesehen damals weil es ja pro acc pro server nur einen char gab . kann aber sein dass sie das geändert haben. kannst ja mal versuchen das per ingame mail zu versenden. dafür kann man mit chars auf anderen serbern direkt chatten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also wir konnten uns damals noch Geld zuschicken, auch untereinander unserer Charaktere, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ihr habt mich im übrigen wieder neugierig auf das Game gemacht, ich muss mal meine CD's suchen. nur mal so als Frage:

"Wir", also die Buffed Community spielen ja auf Chimaera primär, so wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe. Nun habe ich meine beiden Chars von meiner "Complete Edition" leider beide auf Gorath. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gibts bei SWG ne Möglichkeit eines Chartransfers?


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Frage zum ehemaligen Add-On "NGE". Habe viel über dieses Add-On gelesen und die einhellige Meinung war das dieses Add-On SWG zerstört hat.
Was hat denn das Add-On genau bewirkt das SWG so abgesackt ist danach?


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (19. März 2008)

das kann man nicht so wirklich erklären, wenn man SWG davor nie gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Wurde durch "NGE" SWG ähnlich vereinfacht wie man es bei vielen anderen MMO's auch miterlebt?


----------



## Narvaine (19. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Wurde durch "NGE" SWG ähnlich vereinfacht wie man es bei vielen anderen MMO's auch miterlebt?



naja ich würde es nicht als "vereinfachen" bezeichnen eher als "komplett neu erfinden" das kampfsystem wurde sehr stark vereinfacht von einem mmo 
typischen "markieren und bekämpfen" zu einem "zielen und abdrücken" prinzip das mehr mit einem shooter als einem mmo glich, die steuerung wurde 
von einem typischen "multi quickbar & maus/WASD" system auf ein system reduziert das einer joypad steuerung glich, und das skillsystem das eines 
der vielseitigsten des ganzen genre war weil man eben skill er- und wieder verlernen konnte und das erlernen ging nur wenn man den skill auch benutzte 
( pistolenskill lernte man nur wenn anauch pistole schoss und nicht einfach nur punkte die man irgendwoher bekan investierte) ähnlich dem system das 
Ultima online benutzt ( skilling by doing). ausserdem war man an keine feste klasse gebunden sondern konnte klassen kombinieren oder auch gar 
keine klasse wählen indem man zB sich voll auf die benutzung der verschiedenen feuerwaqffen konzentrierte so dass man fast alle waffen 
benutzen konnte als eine art universell einsetzbarer soldat. nun hat man ein festes klassensystem in dem man festgesetzte skills zu festgesetzten 
lvlstufen bekommt. ob man will oder nicht. das system mit den expertisen wurde erst viel später nach und nach eingebaut aber direkt nach dem 
NGE waren alle bountyhunter exakt gleich auf gleichem lvl, ebenso wie alle schmuggler alle officer alle jedi usw gleich waren innerhalb der klasse . 
das alles hat dazu geführt dass die spieler die teilweise sehr lange zeit gespielt hatte um zb einen jedi überhaupt erst mal freizuschalten und die das 
freie skillsystem "verehrt" hatten aufgeört hatten und die server wortlich leergefegt wurden. als das NGE damals "angekündigt" wurde ist 2 tage vorher 
das addon "Trials of ObiWan" angelaufen. vor dem addon war von dem NGE nicht der hauch einer info gewesen. viele hatten NGE für nen scherz gehalten 
bis sich herausgestellt hatte dass SOE es ernst gemeint hatte. und der zeitpunkt , nämlich 2 tage nachdem sich 80% der spieler das bezahladdon 
"trials of obiwan" zugelegt hatten, ist vielen so aufgestossen dass man sie damit übern tisch gezogen hatte , quasi noch 
"schnell das addon verkaufen dann können wir das spiel komplett umkrempeln" strategie. in den foren von swg.gamoa.de 
kann man einige threads dazu finden was die leute gedacht haben als sie die "patch notes" zum NGE gelesen hatten. 
NGE war direkt nach dem aufspielen so wie es war unspielbar, als nahkämpfer hatte man praktisch keine chance einen mob zu killen, die chars waren 
langweilig weil jeder das selbe konnte und das direkte zielen ohne zielmarkierung führte dazu dass man sobald etwas durch die schusslinie lief 
entweder aufhörte zu schiessen (ein spieler) oder man soffort auf das neue ziel schoss (anderer mob) und somit noch mehr aggro bekam. 
vieles wurde wieder umgepatched seitdem. aber meiner meinung nach fehtl immer noch die vielseitigkeit und spieltiefe die es vor dem NGE in SWG gab. aber es ist seit dem release von NGE um einiges besser geworden als es direkt nach dem NGE-release war.


----------



## Mossof (21. März 2008)

Falls sich noch einer mit Incubatoren auskennt ich habe da die frage:
Wenn ich mir das Teil in mein Haus gestellt habe und so weiter dann brauche ich ja enzyme für das teil. Nur das Problem ist das ich nicht weiss wie ich die Enzyme oder so da einfügen kann damit das teil energie gewinnt. Muss man die Enzyme in eine  bestimmte Maschine stecken oder so oder wo kriegt man allgemein energie für den Incubator her?

Danke im Vorraus für Antwort^^


----------



## Exeone (21. März 2008)

Hiho ich bin s mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir mal ein trader gemahct der am anfang auch ehr viel spas gemacht nur bin ich jetz lvl 11 aber ich weis nicht wo ich noch quests annehmen kann die q reihe war ja leider mit lvl 10 zu ende.

ich weis zwar das mann an der station welche anehmen kann aber die sind igendwie immer gleich.

Ich nehm ne q an lauf zu einen typen der mir sachen gibt und gib die woanders ab


----------



## Eyetiger (21. März 2008)

So, kurze Rückmeldung!
Bin nun auch auf Chimaera 
Name: Rynar Fizz 

Würd mich über Bekanntschaft freuen, hab noch viel zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miuti (22. März 2008)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch ich will dann wahrscheinlich ne andere Klasse spielen kann man so wie in WoW seinen "twinks" items und Geld, also Credits schicken?
> Danke im Voraus
> Lg



Du kannst deinem anderen Charakter Geld schicken, allerdings musst du eine Gebühr von 5 Prozent (? oder 10?) bezahlen, die dann automatisch abgezogen wird. 
Dazu einfach eintippen:    /tip [name] [betrag] bank   (du bekommst dann eine Meldung) 

Zu den Items (wie bereits beschrieben): Sobald du ein Haus hast, gebe dem anderen Charakter einfach Admin-Rechte. Dann können beide Charaktere dort Items hinterlegen und nehmen. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2008)

Exeone schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal ein trader gemahct der am anfang auch ehr viel spas gemacht nur bin ich jetz lvl 11 aber ich weis nicht wo ich noch quests annehmen kann die q reihe war ja leider mit lvl 10 zu ende.



Da wird auch nicht mehr viel mit Quests kommen. Im Prinzip wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass Du im Practise Mode Sachen craftest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp: Mache Architekt, arbeite dich zu den Gungan Head Statuen vor, mache die bis Du ausgeskillt bist und ändere dann den Traderberuf auf den den Du haben willst.

Grund: Die XP-Vergabe beruht auf den verbrauchten Rohstoffen.





Mossof schrieb:


> Falls sich noch einer mit Incubatoren auskennt ich habe da die frage:
> Wenn ich mir das Teil in mein Haus gestellt habe und so weiter dann brauche ich ja enzyme für das teil. Nur das Problem ist das ich nicht weiss wie ich die Enzyme oder so da einfügen kann damit das teil energie gewinnt. Muss man die Enzyme in eine  bestimmte Maschine stecken oder so oder wo kriegt man allgemein energie für den Incubator her?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus für Antwort^^



Das mit den Enzymen ist leider der spassfreieste, teuerste und lanwierigste Teil bei der Pet Erstellung.
Ich verweise mal auf swg.de hier: http://swg.gamona.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104163

Was dort leider komplett unterschlagen wird ist, woe Du im Bazaar die Sachen findest. Oft ist es unter Components oder Container versteckt.
Viele Sachen werden auch bei mieser Quali zu Mondpreisen angeboten (ich hatte das mal mit meinem Trader nachgetestet und war erschüttert was Leute anbieten auf Farstar), wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast: Sammle die Rohstoffe selber und schliesse dich direkt mit einem Trader kurz.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (22. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Mache Architekt, arbeite dich zu den Gungan Head Statuen vor, mache die bis Du ausgeskillt bist und ändere dann den Traderberuf auf den den Du haben willst.



Bringt nur heut zu Tage nicht mehr allzu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Patch Notes Chapter 6.8:


> Structures
> 
> * The Gungan Head statue is now available at level 86.



Hier noch ne gute Abfolge gefunden wie man den Architekt nun am besten levelt.

+ Survey tools - bis CL 10
+ Wind Power Generators bis CL 18
+ Crafting stations bis CL 42
+ Fountains bis CL 86
+ Gungan Head Statue bis CL 90

Und nie den Entertainer Buff für +15% Xp vergessen und immer
im Practice Modus craften das gibt auch nochmal XP Bonus.


----------



## Exeone (22. März 2008)

Also soll ich jetz die ganze zeit diese 5 dinge bauen bis ich das max lvl erreiche ?

Nicht wirklich toll wie ich finde


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2008)

Crafting skillen ist in jedem MMO so, dafür hast Du dann als ausgeskillter Crafter sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten als anderswo. Deine Produkte sind nicht das 08/15 Produkt eines Rezepts sondern individuelle Stücke.


----------



## Man-Eater (23. März 2008)

es is nich all zu lange her da war ich ma auf der homepage von starwarsgalaxies und hab mir ma den 14 tage freien trial runtergeladen jz stand da dran irgendwas das man den 14 tage account umwandeln kann zu einem zahlaccount und das man dann ein cyberdings bekomme womit das lelven leichter geht.. der ganze text war in english und dahinter ein kleines sternchen (*) und drunter stand ein kleienr aber vielleicht entscheidender satz *Terms and Conditions Apply = Bedingungen treffen zu. also is das nu wirklich so das ich nach der trial zeit den account umwandeln MUSS?! in ein zahlaccount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladinj13 (23. März 2008)

Du MUSST gar nix, das kannst du machen, aber die können dich zu nix zwingen wenn du nicht willst. Wenn dus allerdings nach dem Ablauf der 14 Tage weiterspielen möchtest, dann musst du monatlich in etwa soviel wie bei WoW zahlen.

MfG


----------



## Man-Eater (23. März 2008)

ok danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (23. März 2008)

so, hab mein altes SWG von 2004 nochmal ausgegraben und lade gerade die Patches runter...Man, 4 Jahre Patchinhalt. Das wird dauern...-.-

Edit: So, fertig, habe mir einen BH auf Chimaera gemacht. Hat denn Buffed nun sowas wie eine Gilde auf dem Server?

Edit 2: und nochmal ne Frage:

ist es denn nun irgendwie möglich, von Gorath auf Chimaera zu transferieren???
habe da noch nen 90er Trader, aber nochmal hochzocken habe ich nun echt keinen Bock... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (24. März 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

mein Schmuggler ist 17 - auf Chim und zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Also whispert mich doch einfach an. Der Name ist Clate Archer. Eine dt. sprachige Gilde täte mir auch gut. :-)

Man sieht sich.

PS der Thread ist ja schon ewig alt und jetzt erst bei den Hot News?

@Tikume und andere Trader
doch es gibt eine Questreihe nach 10. Mein Trader ist jetzt auch 11 und muss die Survey-Tools alle bauen und abliefern. Der Questgeber ist auch in Mos Eisley - ein Typ im langen grauen Mantel. Wenn ich wieder weiß wo der steht, dann poste ichs hier rein.


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

Ihr habts geschafft Buffed.de !

Ich werd bald mein Acc reaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  SWG War schon immer ein sehr geiles Game und das wird es auch bleicben... Daher denk ich mal aktiviere ich es jetzt bald eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand Lust mit mir sic auf Chimera nen neuen Char hochzuspielen oder so? Ich würd gern Bounty werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (24. März 2008)

warum macht eigentlich jeder Veteran als erstes nen Bounty??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sage das blos, weil ich ja auch einer vom "alten" Eisen bin und mein neuer ebenfalls ein Bounty ist. Wenn blos dieser sch... Charaktertransfer noch funktionieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

Ich habs mir überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich mach nen commander.. Darauf hab ich mal richtig Bock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keiner Lust mit mir zu zocken ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (24. März 2008)

Joah, warum eigentlich nicht...Wir sollten da mal was hier intern im Forum zur Verständigung klar machen. Gilde ist ja leicht zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Man-Eater (24. März 2008)

hab auch nommel ne klene frage: 
wenn ich SWG mir jz hole, und da gibts ja schon wider 3 erweiterungen (richtig?)
kann ich da gleich swg:irgendeiner erweiterungsart oder muss ich das erste SWG holen und dann die erweiterungen drauf installieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (24. März 2008)

du kannst dir für 30 euro direkt das game +adons kaufen

da http://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Galaxies-Co...299&sr=8-37 zum beispiel


----------



## MacJunkie79 (24. März 2008)

Also die Idee mit der Buffed-Gilde finde ich nicht schlecht. Wäre sofort dabei.

Wer mag kann mich anwhispern - bin auch auf Chim.

CLATE ARCHER - Schmuggler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

find ich auch ne super Idee... Weiee jemand wie ich als Commander an granaten komme? Kann ich die kaufen?


----------



## Eyetiger (24. März 2008)

Kann auch noch nicht viel über das SPiel sagen, aber ich finde es grad großartig, endlich mal wieder Abwechslung, und Komplexsivität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haltet euch nicht zurück und meldet euch bei auf Chimaera!

Name: Rynar Fizz
Jaaaa isn Jedi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CL 10


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

ich hab auf Farstar nen 90er Jedi


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (24. März 2008)

...was wenig nützt, da die meisten hier sich gerade auf Chimaera breitmachen^^


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

Okay tschüss -.-  Schon ab lvl 7 kein Bock mehr -.-"   Eine quest wo ich Womprats killen soll, für lvl 8... yaaaaha.. Die Womprats sind lvl 30... Was soll der scheiss?!?!?  Das früher nicht so...


----------



## Tikume (24. März 2008)

Es gibt die Womprats in verschiedenen Leveln, trotzdem war das Leveln pre NGE wesentlich besser gelöst.


----------



## Exeone (24. März 2008)

diese q habe ich auch gemacht und die ist total verbugt das die rats die mann abschiesen kann mitten im felsen stehn und deswegen kann mann sie nicht abknallen


----------



## Narvaine (24. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> find ich auch ne super Idee... Weiee jemand wie ich als Commander an granaten komme? Kann ich die kaufen?



der granatenskill braucht keine munition .. einfach skill benutzen und er wirft... nur würd ich die expertisenpunkte nicht in granaten stecken (macht kein commando meines wissens nach) sondern lieber in die verbesserung der waffen und der panzerung (ganz wichtig). ausserdem noch in die attributsverbesserung wegen hp und ausdauer.


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

okay.. eine Frage wenn ich dem Imp joine wo bekomme ich dann die coole Imp uniform.. Hab sone Wache neben nem Banner angesprochen bin jetzt Imp aber wo bleibt meine Uniform? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (24. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
durch den netten Buffed artikel bin ich auch auf SWG aufmerksam geworden und wollte mich mal an der 14tage trial probiern..

habs auch brav von der Homepage geladen (von sony) und wollts dann installiern. dann kam die fehler meldung dass das "Data2.cab" fehlt... nagut... nochmal runtergeladen (wieder 2h sinnlos -.-)

ok, neu geladen, setup gestartet, alles prächtig.. dann aber ein "fataler Fehler", setup bricht ab...

keine ahnung wo das problem liegt, es wird keinerleit info rausgegeben WO und WAS der fehler ist..

kann mir wer helfen? 
wie gesagt, neu runtergeladen hab ich das schon...


----------



## Exeone (24. März 2008)

http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com//

 da drauf klicken und das machen was da auf englisch steht

mann muss nämlich beide Dateien laden


----------



## shockatc (24. März 2008)

also lesen kann ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is mir schon klar dass man Beide runterladen muss... hab ich ja auch...


----------



## indi92 (24. März 2008)

Hey, war ziemlich enttäuscht... also nich von SWG sondern, dass ich mir eine
testversion geladen habe und nach zwei tagen  CL25 war.
Das ist ja vllt nich schlimm, aber dass man sein Lichtschwert erst mit 26 bekommt ist schlimm...
Hätte heulen können..
naja, das spiel ist super werde meinen acc wohl verlängern^^
und dann müsste ich mein Lichtschwert schnell kriegen


----------



## indi92 (24. März 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> durch den netten Buffed artikel bin ich auch auf SWG aufmerksam geworden und wollte mich mal an der 14tage trial probiern..
> 
> habs auch brav von der Homepage geladen (von sony) und wollts dann installiern. dann kam die fehler meldung dass das "Data2.cab" fehlt... nagut... nochmal runtergeladen (wieder 2h sinnlos -.-)
> ...




Kann dir sagen woran es liegt^^
Du musst beide Datein in einen Ordner ziehen.. weil data2.cap ist die zweite datei die du geladen hast

Also: Ordner Erstellen(egal wo oder wie er heißt)->Datein rein-> Install.exe klicken->FREUEN


----------



## shockatc (24. März 2008)

ich glaub hier liegt noch ein kleines missverständnis vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab BEIDE dateien in EINEN ordner geladen...da gabs dann den ersten fehler mit der fehlenden Data2.cab... das hatte sich aber nach nem neu download erledigt...

d.h. nach dem zweiten download BEIDER dateien in EINEN ordner ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich die Setup.exe gestartet und bei ca nem dreiviertel installationsprozess bricht der installer ab und meint "Fataler Fehler"

ich hoffe es is jetz klar und deutlich durchgedrungen... 
denn auch wenn ich WoW gespielt hab bin ich nicht so doof wie ihr grade tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (24. März 2008)

Schau mal in diesen Thread: http://swg.gamona.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101331

Sind zwar auch ein paar ältere Vorgehensweisen dabei, aber vielleicht is das ja immer noch der selbe Fehler
oder du kannst sonst einen nützlichen Hinweis davon gebrauchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (24. März 2008)

Kann mir keienr sagen wo ich ne unoform herbekomm?  Und weiss einer ne nette Gilde auf chimeara?


----------



## Narvaine (24. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Kann mir keienr sagen wo ich ne unoform herbekomm?  Und weiss einer ne nette Gilde auf chimeara?




 wenn du die normale stoff uniform meinst due musst du dir selber zusammen basteln aus normalen klamotten der richtigen farbe. eine komplette uniform gibts nicht (glaub nur ne mütze die man beim faction recruiter kaufen kann). wenn du die imperiale rüstung meinst ... naja die ist auch gecraftet und echt teuer und du musst den lvl haben damit du eine rüstung tragen kannst.

kannst ja mal am bazaarterminal "imperial" als suchbegriff eingeben und dann auf vendor search oben schalten , dann findest bestimmt ein paar klamotten.


----------



## ink0gnito (24. März 2008)

Da mir niemand auf meine comments im faq reagiert frag ich hier mal.

Also wo bzw. wie kann ich im General chat schreiben?Also wie der /1 /2 channel in WoW.
Zweitens kann man irg.wie gezielt nach gilden suchen?
Hab ingame ca. 10 spieler beide fragen gestellt, nur einer antwortete, und er war genau wie ich ein newbie, und hatte leider ka, die anderen antworteten nie -..-


----------



## Airness (25. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Kann mir keienr sagen wo ich ne unoform herbekomm?  Und weiss einer ne nette Gilde auf chimeara?


Du brauchst einen höheren Rang um die Uniform kaufen zukönnen.

aber wie Narvaine schon sagte, ein Tailor kann alle Teile bis auf die kappe herstellen.


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Also wo bzw. wie kann ich im General chat schreiben?Also wie der /1 /2 channel in WoW.
> Zweitens kann man irg.wie gezielt nach gilden suchen?
> Hab ingame ca. 10 spieler beide fragen gestellt, nur einer antwortete, und er war genau wie ich ein newbie, und hatte leider ka, die anderen antworteten nie -..-




Du hast verschiedene Chattabs mit denen Du umstellen kannst. DU kannst Dir auch neue Tabs einrichten und den Channel einstellen (Rechtsklick auf den Reiter).
Man kann sogar mit Everquest2 Spielern chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was PA Suche angeht, so bist Du wie bei den meisten Spielen auf Foren oder so angewiesen. Ein komfortables Gildenfeature kenne ich nur aus EQ2.

Gute ANlaufstelle für Fragen & PA suche ist: http://swg.gamona.de/forum/index.php


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

so,bin heute auch aufmerksam geworden auf swg^^ lade grade den ersten teil runter...erst morgen früh fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix mit heute anfangen...

also ich werd auch auf chimaera anfangen oder wie der jetzt heist^^


wäre ja mal nice,buffed raumschiff zu haben,also wo die buffies drinsitzen^^
wie viele leute passen in so nen raumschiff, glaub nennt man POB-SChiffe.

und wie kann man in swg mit eq2 spielern chatten? hat das nen übergreifenden chat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (25. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Also wo bzw. wie kann ich im General chat schreiben?Also wie der /1 /2 channel in WoW.



Einen General Chat alla WoW gibt es Gott bewahre, zum Glück nicht in SWG.
Bei WoW war es das erste was ich ausgeschaltet habe, is halt irgendwie unrealistisch das ich alle Leute im Umkreis von 20km reden hören kann. Und so ist man gezwungen auf die Leute zu zu gehen und sich so mit ihnen zu unterhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Larandera schrieb:


> und wie kann man in swg mit eq2 spielern chatten? hat das nen übergreifenden chat?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo man kann mit SWG Spielern von anderen Servern und mit EQ2 Spielern chatten.
Für die SWG Spieler geht das soweit ich mich erinnere mit /tell SWG.[Servername].[Spielername]
Mit den EQ2 Spielern sollte das ähnlich gehen.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. März 2008)

Couga schrieb:


> Einen General Chat alla WoW gibt es Gott bewahre, zum Glück nicht in SWG.
> Bei WoW war es das erste was ich ausgeschaltet habe, is halt irgendwie unrealistisch das ich alle Leute im Umkreis von 20km reden hören kann. Und so ist man gezwungen auf die Leute zu zu gehen und sich so mit ihnen zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> ...




Als ob beide spiele überhaupt realistisch wärn : p


----------



## MatthiasDammes (25. März 2008)

Trotzdem kann ich gut und gerne auf ein "Brachland-Chat" verzichten. Zu nichts anderem mutiert ein Chatchannel der jederzeit von überall von jedem gelesen/beschrieben werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

Was ist jetzt mit der Buffed.de Gilde?  Die sollte mal jemand auf machen... Wenn ich Imp bin , wie kann ich dann wieder neutral werden? Das würd ich gern mal wissen...

Noch ne Frage : Ab wann trifft man das erste mal auf Darth Vader?


----------



## Airness (25. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage : Ab wann trifft man das erste mal auf Darth Vader?



Auf Naboo befindet sich der Imperiale Themepark, dort ist vader und der Imperator zufinden. Ab Lv75 kann man dort Anfangen.

Wenn die Stadt Theed in der Hand des Imperiums ist, landet ab und zu am Hauptplatz vor dem Starport ein Shuttle mit vader. Er verteilt dann auch ne Quest.

Das Selbe gilt auch für die Rebellen, dann landet Skywalker.



Serran schrieb:


> Wenn ich Imp bin , wie kann ich dann wieder neutral werden?



Wieder zum Imp Recruiter gehen und austreten.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. März 2008)

In Sachen zusammen zocken: Wie wär's mit einem buffed-Members-Treffen an der Bar in Mos Eisley am Wochenende? Samstag Abend so gegen 21 Uhr oder Sonntag?

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch das ein oder andere in Sachen Gilde.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (25. März 2008)

Macht Namensvorschläge für die Gilde und ich kümmere mich um das Kleingeld(solbald der Chartransfer wieder funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

Buffed?  Wäre doch mehr als Passend der Gildenname

Noch was : Wenn ich nicht in irgendeinem Gebäude bin und ganz besonders wenn ich auf meinem Gleiter sitze , laggt das Spiel.. Aber mein System ist besser als daie anforderungen.. Was kann ich machen damit das nich so laggt?


----------



## Zaraleth (25. März 2008)

Huhu, hoffe ich hab die Info hier nicht übersehen, wenn ja sorry schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir wer sagen wir groß der Full-Client ist (also Kaufpaket direkt von SOE "SWG - The complete Online Adventure" das Komplett-Paket mit allen Addons)

Und, wieviel MB danach noch ca. nachgeladen werden an Patches?

Hab leider nur 768er DSL, zum spielen reichts natürlich ... geht darum ob ich es mir downloade oder besser irgendwo noch kaufe (wobei das auch nicht so einfach ist *g*) ...

Alternativ hab ich zur Not noch nen UR-SWG hier liegen (ohne irgend ein Addon noch nicht mal JTL *g*)

Thx


----------



## MatthiasDammes (25. März 2008)

Bin jetzt grad nicht zu hause um nachzuschauen, aber 5GB is der Client mit sicherheit groß wenn er komplett installiert ist. Mit den Komplettpacket kommste ganz gut denke ich, da sparste dir das meiste davon zu saugen, aber 1-2 stündchen an patches würd ich danach trotzdem einplanen.


----------



## Thrawns (25. März 2008)

Die Trial-Version mit Patches ist 4,7GB groß. Glaube da fehlen aber die Daten für ein Addon.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (25. März 2008)

und der Preis beträgt bei Amazon für das komplette Paket ca. 30€.

@ Topic Gilde:

Naja, also wenn das so ok ist. Wer ist denn hier alles auf Chimaera und würde die Gilde joinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. März 2008)

@Topic Gilde

Hier meld: Clate Archer - Schmuggler - CL 15


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

Ich würd joinen... =)  Kann keienr was sagen wie das laggen weg geht :'(


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

ich durchstöber grad dieses hilfeforum,aber trozdem find ich iwie nix zu meinem prob:
hab von der offiziellen seite von SOE nun step 1+2 geladen,dann gestartet. die auszuführende Datei SWGTtrial14-Day ging ja erstmal. dann startete brav das setup,dann installierte er,und bei ca 3/4 der installation stand: Feature Transfer Error. Schwerwiegender FEhler -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul* 
ich lad ma nochmal step2 runter,ging mir iwie zu schnell,war dann kurz weg und das war fertig .
ich meld mcih nochmal falls es nach dem nicht geht 

will endlich anfangen^^

EDIT: ok,denke er hat den step 2 u früh beendet...sollte ja 1.8 GB ca groß sein,bei mir im order war die nur ca 280 mb groß -.-


----------



## MatthiasDammes (25. März 2008)

Zaraleth schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wir groß der Full-Client ist (also Kaufpaket direkt von SOE "SWG - The complete Online Adventure" das Komplett-Paket mit allen Addons)





Thrawns schrieb:


> Die Trial-Version mit Patches ist 4,7GB groß. Glaube da fehlen aber die Daten für ein Addon.



So zu Hause direkt mal geschaut und die Installation ist auf dem aktuellen Stand mit allen Addons 7,48 GB groß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (25. März 2008)

Salut zusammen, nach meinem kleinen problem gestern läuft SWG jetz auch bei mir...zumindest für 14 tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin auch auf chimaera (oder so ^^) und hab nen Commando lvl 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die gilde würd ich auch gern joinen... oder ist das fraktions abhängig?? wäre ja nich gut weil ich eigentlich rebell bin ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meinen ingame namen hab ich vergessen... ^^ der is auch ziemlich kompli lol


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. März 2008)

übrigens: wer das Spiel nebst Addons noch nicht hat, der kann auf der offiziellen Star Wars Galaxies Sony Seite auf Buy Online klicken und kommt dann zu einer Sony Station-Seite. Dort kann man das ganze Set für 27,99 Euro kaufen direkt über den Station-Account.

Angeblich wird alles beim nächsten Log-In runter geladen. Ich bin gespannt was das heute Abend gibt.


Sodala: Geheimnis gelüftet. Wer sich den Spielclient mit diesem Step 1 und 2 runtergeladen hat, der hat auch schon alle Addons - nur nicht aktiv. Wenn man sich dann über die Sony Station Seite das complete adventure kauft, dann wird beim nächsten Start eine Datei runtergeladen und alles ist aktiv.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. März 2008)

Rofl wie geil, ich bin Lv 5 Spy, hab n q. Tusken irg.was zu töten, die q. ist ab lv 5 die viecher hauen mich in 5 secs um -..-
Richtig geil...


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

Naya... Ich höre doch wieder auf.. 15 Euro verschwendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie laggt das spiel bei mir obwohl ioch die Anforderungen habe und ausserdem schaff ich dieses Swwop rennen mit lvl 15 da nicht.. Jedesmal um 1 Sekunde... Naya einer weniger in der Gilde...


----------



## Thidus (25. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Naya... Ich höre doch wieder auf.. 15 Euro verschwendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tjo,testversion 4 the win,selbst schuld xD


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. März 2008)

aufhören weil man ne Quest nicht schafft? Naja jedem das seine. Bei mir ruckelt es gelegentlich auch, aber ich kanns verknusen. Übrigens - bei ner 6000er Leitung und 79 ms Ping würd ich mal Router und Modem neu starten. Ich hab ne 2000er Leitung und einen 65 ms Ping, vielleicht lääägggts ja dadran. :-)


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

ok,teil 2 wird morgen fertig sein von der testversion. dann endlich mal reingucken in swg.
kann mir wer sagen wie die klassen so sind?

ich würd ja jedi bevorzugen,eigenes lichtschwert bauen müsst ja schon recht lustig sein

und,hab mal bissi auf youtube videos geguckt,wie sind so die events? und kann jede klasse so schön tanzen?,hab zb nice video gesehen von 3 wookis synchron tanzen^^

mir würd ein link auf ne deutsche seite schon reichen, ich such grade noch selber dannach,aber iwie find ich da net so gute sachen -.-^^.


was macht zb ein entertainer? tanzen?^^


----------



## Knallfix (25. März 2008)

tjo, ich hab auch mal meinen alten account, der damals nur ein paar tage gespielt wurde wieder ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte damals nur lag und grafikfehler die nicht in den griff zu bekommen waren.
was dann, in mos eisley angekommen, richtig cool war ...
es gab veteranenbelohnungen en masse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur weiss ich noch nicht wohin damit alles.

ps... lf pa auf chimera. gerne imperiumstreu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. März 2008)

Also so wie ich das bisher begriffen habe sind die Klassen wohl so aufgeteilt:

Händler: Baut Sachen, verkauft Sachen - levelt durchs Sachen bauen und durch Sachen-bau-Quests
Entertainer: Tanzt - levelt durchs tanzen (?), verteilt aber wohl ziemlich buffs
Mediziner: Heilt - und levelt durchs heilen (?)
Schmuggler: wohl der Schurke - hält wenig aus, teilt aber ziemlich aus und verwirrt
Offizier: wohl eine Art Paladin - spornt die Gruppe an
Jedi: Nahkampfschaden und Macht-gebrizzel
Spion: leider keine Informationen
Commando: Sprengt alles in die Luft und hält dabei noch einiges aus.
wen hab ich vergessen?

Übrigens gibts auf der offiziellen SWG Seite informative Guides - allerdings auf Englisch.


----------



## Larandera (25. März 2008)

danke MacJunkie79

wenn mir das spiel gefällt,was ich ja morgen sehe,werd ich als erstes nen Jedi spielen,dann damit ich sachen bauen kann nen Trader und fürs tanzen nen entertainer^^ hoffe das mich das game zufrieden stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> und,hab mal bissi auf youtube videos geguckt,wie sind so die events? und kann jede klasse so schön tanzen?,hab zb nice video gesehen von 3 wookis synchron tanzen^^



Jede Klasse hat ein oder zwei Tänze/Songs. ABer die wirklich gutaussehenden Sachen hat nur der Entertainer,


----------



## shockatc (25. März 2008)

also ich hab jetz meinen Commando auf lvl 8 und irgendwie is der geil..auch wenn die quests ab Mos Eisley irgendwie schwer durchschaubar sind...

naja vllt kann mir wer sagen wo ich den oder die finde bei dem ich en haus kaufen kann und wo die quests wieder in die story passen... bis jetz is die story echt famos... hätt ich nich gedacht


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

o.O Ohne diese Quests komm ich nicht weiter das ist die Legacy Reihe... Kann mir jemand sonst nen tipp geben wie ich das verdammte rennen schaffen könnte?


----------



## MatthiasDammes (26. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> mir würd ein link auf ne deutsche seite schon reichen, ich such grade noch selber dannach,aber iwie find ich da net so gute sachen -.-^^.



Für deutsche Infos kann ich nur immer wieder auf www.starwarsgalaxies.de hinweisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Händler: Baut Sachen, verkauft Sachen - levelt durchs Sachen bauen und durch Sachen-bau-Quests
> Entertainer: Tanzt - levelt durchs tanzen (?), verteilt aber wohl ziemlich buffs
> Mediziner: Heilt - und levelt durchs heilen (?)
> Schmuggler: wohl der Schurke - hält wenig aus, teilt aber ziemlich aus und verwirrt
> ...




```
Jedi		   - Lichtschwertkampf, Machtkräfte (Force Lightning, Blasterschüsse blocken usw.)
Bounty Hunter  - Fernkämpfer, Kopfgeldjäger, auch Nahkampfmöglichkeiten
Smuggler	   - Melee (unarmed) und Fernkampf (Pistole), Schmutzige Tricks
Officer		- Fernkämpfer, Gruppenbuffer, Sniper, Indirektes Feuer, Unterstützung
Commando	   - Kämpfer mit schweren Waffen, Granaten, Demolierungsspezialist
Spy			- Fernkämpfer, Tarnen und Schleichen, Stehlen, Assasination
Medic		  - Fernkämpfer, Heiler, Nutzt Gifte und Seuchen, kann wiederbeleben
Entertainer	- Tanzen, Musizieren und Image Design, letzteres Bedeutet Quasi eine Art Friseur nur das man wesentlich mehr als nur die Frisur
				 verändern kann, sondern eigentlich alles was man auch bei der Charerstellung einstellen kann steht zur verfügung und sogar noch mehr
Trader		 - Händer/Crafter, in vier verschiedene Richtiungen wählbar:
				  - Structures Trader ist Architekt und Schiffsbauer, baut also Häuser + Möbel und Raumschiffe + Ausstattung
				  - Domestics Trader ist Koch und Schneider, baut also Getränke und Speisen (meist mit Buffs) und schneidert Kleidung
				  - Engineer Trader ist Droiden Ingenieur, Artisan und kann auch ein paar Waffen
				  - Munitions Trader ist Waffenschmied und Rüstungsschmied, stellt also Waffen und Rüstungen her
```



Larandera schrieb:


> wenn mir das spiel gefällt,was ich ja morgen sehe,werd ich als erstes nen Jedi spielen,dann damit ich sachen bauen kann nen Trader und fürs tanzen nen entertainer^^ hoffe das mich das game zufrieden stellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltest allerdings beachten das du nur 2 Chars pro Server erstellen kannst. (früher war es gar nur einer)


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> o.O Ohne diese Quests komm ich nicht weiter das ist die Legacy Reihe... Kann mir jemand sonst nen tipp geben wie ich das verdammte rennen schaffen könnte?



Was für einen Speeder nutzt Du denn?


----------



## Larandera (26. März 2008)

*freu* *freu* 
also,fertig installiert,14 tage acc leicht angelegt(so einfach nen acc zu erstellen war es ja noch nie^^) und nur noch patchen abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss nur leider erstma weg -.- schade das ferien vorbei sind *heul*

thx @Couga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finish in 8 stunden oO.....
gut das ich 9 stunden habe...


----------



## Desu (26. März 2008)

So ich habe es auch geschafft. nachdem ich über Ostern auf Gorath angefangen habe, es mir da aber ein wenig zu langweilig wurde habe ich nun schließlich auf Chimera neu angefangen.

Name: Desumero Oremused
Profession: Trader
Status: neutral (noch)
Pilotenzertifikation: Tier 1
Lvl: ändert sich täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thidus (26. März 2008)

wo habt ihr euch die patches gesaugt?hab ihn über nacht laufen lassen da hiess es er braucht 5 stunden,mittlerweile brauch er (!!!) 80stunden (!!!) is jawohl ein schlechter scherz -.-

(dsl4000er leitung)


----------



## Narvaine (26. März 2008)

ich würde jedi nicht unbedingt als starter klasse nehmen weil das lichtschwert eh erst mit lvl 30 (glaub ich) kommt. also commando ist als startklasse meiner meinung nach recht gut oder bounty hunter, wobei commando ae schaden macht und bh eher single dmg. jedi hat halt den nachteil dass er mit lvl 22 (glaub ich) nicht wie die andren die fähigkeit bekommt rüstung zu tragen. auf jeden fall sollte man sich IMMER vom entertainer buffen lassen, damit man unter 22 schon mal basic resi hat auf kinetischen schaden oder energieschaden, ausserdem immer den XP buff holen. der einem auf alles was man xp mässig bekommt 15% bonus gibt also auch auf quest xp. wenn man schon nahkampf machen wil sollte manh entweder officer oder schmuggler nehmen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. März 2008)

Mein Schmuggler hat noch nie jemanden mit den Händen oder einem Messer geschlagen. Ging bisher alles wunderbar mit dem Blaster. Han Solo hat auch nicht wirklich oft geprügelt ;-)


----------



## Merine (26. März 2008)

hab mit swg auch wieder angefangen hab jetzt en Bountyhunter auf lvl 44 name ist:voklap


----------



## satter (26. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> o.O Ohne diese Quests komm ich nicht weiter das ist die Legacy Reihe... Kann mir jemand sonst nen tipp geben wie ich das verdammte rennen schaffen könnte?


ich hab ma ne frage wo tipt man die game card ein so das man spielen kann hab mir das game gekauft aber wie aktieviere ich die game card ?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. März 2008)

in der Sony.Station wo Du Deinen Account angelegt hast, kannst Du Game Card als Zahlungsmethode auswählen. Station-Account ist zwingend wegen Log In.


----------



## Larandera (26. März 2008)

so bin online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erste start hat mir erstma gefallen. hab jetzt mal nen jedi gemacht,auch wen mich iwie alle interressieren^^
aber ich test lieber alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein name: Xavius Axalven

pls melden ihr buffies^^


----------



## shockatc (26. März 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen Wo ich auf Tatooine ein haus kaufen kann, einen raumgleiter erwerben kann und ob ich die Jabba-Quests machen muss?

ich fühl mich irgendwie total verloren seitdem ich von der anfangs station runter bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein charakter heisst übrigens: Auwid Asyr, lvl 8

ein paar allgemeine tipps währen vllt auch gut.. oder ne seite wo man sich mal ins spiel einlesen kann... man findet sich ja überhaupt nich zurecht .. ich weiss gar nich was die sachen alle bedeuten die da rumlaufen/stehen... und ich kenn mich in Starwars eigentlich gut aus (hab so ziemliches jedes game gezockt was damit zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

need help pls ^^


----------



## Nfighter (26. März 2008)

Das klingt alles sehr verlockend,
blos sind meine Englischkentnisse nicht gerade die besten. ^^

Ist zwar lange her, habe aber mal den Trial Account gespielt.
Und die Community ist echt geil, da könnte sich die Community von WoW ein Beispiel dran nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lade mir das Spiel nochmal runter, und mal schauen, vielleicht kauf ich mir es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,


----------



## Narvaine (26. März 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Mein Schmuggler hat noch nie jemanden mit den Händen oder einem Messer geschlagen. Ging bisher alles wunderbar mit dem Blaster. Han Solo hat auch nicht wirklich oft geprügelt ;-)



naja mehr als sagen kann ichs nicht ausprobieren musst schon selber ^^ und schmuggler is einer der wenigen klassen die immensen melee schaden machen.

PS: du bist nicht han solo der steht woanders rum ^^


----------



## Narvaine (26. März 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen Wo ich auf Tatooine ein haus kaufen kann, einen raumgleiter erwerben kann und ob ich die Jabba-Quests machen muss?
> 
> ich fühl mich irgendwie total verloren seitdem ich von der anfangs station runter bin
> 
> ...




Vorschlag : les dir den thread hier nochmal von anfang an durch dann hast schon viele fragen beantwortet zb das mit dem raumschiff etc.


----------



## Larandera (26. März 2008)

können alle buffies mal ihren namen sagen? bin nun lvl 6,bald 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ist das eig,ist mir so aufgefallen. wie lange lvlt man zb auf tattoine? da ich sehe,da sind mobs lvl 6,daneben welche für lvl 17 oO,muss ich immer beim angreifen aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Narvaine (26. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> können alle buffies mal ihren namen sagen? bin nun lvl 6,bald 7
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also meine stehen schon in diesem thread und nochmal werd ich das nicht posten. wer se wissen will sollte blättern ^^


----------



## MatthiasDammes (26. März 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> können alle buffies mal ihren namen sagen? bin nun lvl 6,bald 7
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meine mich zu erinnern vor kurzen gelesen zu haben, das die Spawns rund um Mos Eisley etwas durch einander geraten sind, die etwas höheren mobs sollten da nicht sein wo sie jetzt sind.
Das soll aber wohl mit dem nächsten Patch gefixed werden.


----------



## Serran (26. März 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt mit der Gilde? Bleibt das Ein Traum oder wird das wirklichkeit?


----------



## Larandera (26. März 2008)

ich wäre total für ne gilde,aber dafür brauchen  wir 

1. Alle Namen der Spieler von Buffed auf Chimaera.
2. Dannach nen Leader.
3. sollten wir uns dann mal schleunigst ingame anschreiben^^

bin nun 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuche mir grade ein eigenes Ei zu machen,aber naja,wenn man den Incubator nicht findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyetiger (26. März 2008)

Ich sag gerne nochmal meinen Namen, allderings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie man sowas gründet geschweige denn verwaltet.

Rynar Fizz CL 12 Jedi


----------



## Larandera (26. März 2008)

naja gründen wäre sicher net das prob,und wäre ja dann eig ne normale gilde,nur das wir vill das buffed forum auch besser nutzen könnten^^.

naja,erstma abwarten wie viele das eig wollen,ich wäre dafür,brauch deutsche gilde..verstehe zwar alles was da gesagt/geschrieben ist,und fragen kann ich auch nach allem,aber dennoch ist mir deutsch lieber^^

muss erstma gucken wie man schnell flüstert,iwie nimmt der mir das net so an^^,wäre nice wen sich wer mal auch melden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein name: Xavius Axalven

pls melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (27. März 2008)

WoW - ich glaub meinen Char-Namen hab ich jetzt dann zum 4x hier rein geschrieben:

CLATE ARCHER - SCHMUGGLER - CL 15

Heute bin ich so gegen 20 Uhr online.


----------



## Gumbie (27. März 2008)

star wars galaxies sollte vom markt verschwinden spielt doch eh kaum noch jemand außerdem ist die grafik ...... und der rest auch


----------



## MacJunkie79 (27. März 2008)

@Gumbie Stimmt nicht

allein bei Buffed ist SWG unter den Top 20


----------



## satter (27. März 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> WoW - ich glaub meinen Char-Namen hab ich jetzt dann zum 4x hier rein geschrieben:
> 
> CLATE ARCHER - SCHMUGGLER - CL 15
> 
> Heute bin ich so gegen 20 Uhr online.


hallo hab mir star wars galxis gestern gekauft kannste mir sagen wie ich eine pre paid game ca<rd aktieviere hab eine für 30 tage wie aktieviere ich die ? 
bitte antwort


----------



## MatthiasDammes (27. März 2008)

Gumbie schrieb:


> star wars galaxies sollte vom markt verschwinden spielt doch eh kaum noch jemand außerdem ist die grafik ...... und der rest auch



null ahnung aber hauptsache ein dummes kommentar abgegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (27. März 2008)

Ich heisse Lorrek O´fey lvl 18 Command...

Ich wäre für ne Gilde... Weiss jemand wo ich als command gute Rüssi herbekomme? Tikume? du kennst dich immer so gut aus *g*


----------



## Inaigun (27. März 2008)

Schön das SWG auch mal langsam hier wargenommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachwievor ein gutes Spiel wenn man es nicht von Beginn an gespielt hat.
Die Grafik ist übrigens sehr gut wenn man überlegt das sie 2002 entwickelt wurde, WoW finde ich da z.B nicht wirklich besser, sogar schlechter.

@Serran
Nunja soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe gibts mit irgendeinem Level neue Rüstung als Reward automatisch. Ansonsten würde ich mal einen Armorsmith aufsuchen, in SWG wird alles von Spielern hergestellt, wobei doch einiges mitlerweile auch lootbar ist. Gibts eigentlich mitlerweile eine Levelanforderung für Rüstungen? Ansonsten kannste alles tragen was fürn Commando möglich ist. Einfach einen Armorsmith aufsuchen, der weiß das dann schon.

Übrigens kann ich euch Gilde doch sehr empfehlen, in SWG heißt es PA.
Macht riesenspaß, alles viel lockerer, auch wegen der PA Halle, also Gildenhalle, kann man super einrichten und sich richtig austoben in der Fatanasie.


----------



## Narvaine (27. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich heisse Lorrek O´fey lvl 18 Command...
> 
> Ich wäre für ne Gilde... Weiss jemand wo ich als command gute Rüssi herbekomme? Tikume? du kennst dich immer so gut aus *g*



jeder der rüstung tragen kann (glaub alle ausser jedi) kann das ab (glaub) lvl 22 wenn er den skill dafür bekommt ausserdem bekommt jeder eine komplette gratisrüstung mit dem lvl, die aber eher schlecht als recht , aber besser wie nix ist.



Inaigun schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich mitlerweile eine Levelanforderung für Rüstungen? Ansonsten kannste alles tragen was fürn Commando möglich ist. Einfach einen Armorsmith aufsuchen, der weiß das dann schon.



gecraftete rüssis haben glaub ich keinen lvl aber droprüssis und alle waffen (ob drop oder gecraftet)


----------



## Serran (27. März 2008)

Wie lange sind die Server noch down? Ich bin mitten in der Questreihe in Jabbas Palast um zu ihm zu kommen... Ich bin schon voll aufgeregt *g*


----------



## shockatc (27. März 2008)

Die server sind wieder UP...

aber mal was anderes...kann mir wer sagen wo ich meinen XP 38 reparieren lassen kann? der hat ganz schön was abgekriegt


----------



## MacJunkie79 (27. März 2008)

Ich würde das mit dem Sammeln der Gildenmember in die Hand nehmen - da ich aber selber noch recht frisch im Spiel bin, weiß ich nicht wie man eine Gilde anmeldet, etc.

Ich würde die Namen sammeln und im Spiel kontaktieren. Zum Eröffnen der Gilde bräuchte ich dann allerdings Unterstützung von einem erfahrenen Meister des SWG. :-)

Weils hier im Forum immer wieder untergeht: Schickt mir doch bitte eine PM hier auf meinen mybuffed-Account, mit Eurem Char-Namen und ich melde mich bei Euch.

Wenn der Name der Gilde feststeht, dann kann ich sogar mit einer Webseite dienen.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (27. März 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes...kann mir wer sagen wo ich meinen XP 38 reparieren lassen kann? der hat ganz schön was abgekriegt



In (fast?) jeder NPC Stadt, sowie in manchen Player Citys, gibts sogenante Garagen wenn du in der Nähe einer solchen bist kannst du die reperatur im Radial Menu auswählen.


----------



## Inaigun (27. März 2008)

@MacJunkie79

Um eine Gilde zu gründen musst du dir eine PA Halle kaufen. Guildhall, die kostet so 50k -150k. Dort am Terminal ist dann alles einzustellen usw.


----------



## satter (27. März 2008)

hallo kann mir wer safen auf welcher seite man die pre paid game card zu star wars galaxies akttievieren kann ? also wo ich den code eingeben kann damit icvh spielen kann.kann mir bitte wer sagen ?


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2008)

Launchpad -> Account Managment -> "Ich habe eine Vorausbezahlte Game Card"


----------



## Nfighter (27. März 2008)

So spiele nun auf Gorath.

Mein Char heißt Ceeqoo Szet'Ek, Level 5 Bountyhunter.


----------



## satter (27. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Launchpad -> Account Managment -> "Ich habe eine Vorausbezahlte Game Card"


wo launchpad ?


----------



## shockatc (28. März 2008)

Hey leute...

is zufällig einer von euch in der lage mir auf Chimaera ein House-Deed zu erstellen? weil der bazaar total leer is 

und dann nochwas, wozu dienen eigentlich diese "Enzyme" die man looten kann? und wo kann ich die dinger verwenden?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (28. März 2008)

@satter

Das wird jetzt so was wie ne Aufnahmeprüfung. Wenn Du's nicht schaffst Deine Game-Card zu aktivieren, dann hat es halt nicht sollen sein. Aber Offline-Spiele sind ja auch ganz lustig.

Oder willst Du uns hier alle auf den Arm nehmen?


@ Alle die in die Gilde wollen
Clate Archer anwhispern


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mal eine allgemeine frage: jeder sich sich star wars galaxies kauft bekommt da jeder ein spezeielles spielbares teil? oder gind wo man nutzen kann? oder is des immer gleich? vllt. gobts auch paar teile


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

Hätte auch ne Frage:
Habe meinen Commando jetzt auf CL25..
will mir das spiel jetzt kaufen, da stellt sihc die frage:
Ist wenn ich Star Wars Galaxies: Total - The Complete Online Adventure  kaufe auch shcon ein Monat
Spielzeit dabei?


----------



## shockatc (28. März 2008)

Man-Eater schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hab mal eine allgemeine frage: jeder sich sich star wars galaxies kauft bekommt da jeder ein spezeielles spielbares teil? oder gind wo man nutzen kann? oder is des immer gleich? vllt. gobts auch paar teile




soweit ich weiss bekommst du nen EP boost, der dir 30min lang die EP rate erhöht, und das teil is 50mal nutzbar


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

> soweit ich weiss bekommst du nen EP boost, der dir 30min lang die EP rate erhöht, und das teil is 50mal nutzbar



ich denke er meinte das AT-RT was bei der vllversion bei ist

Edit: wobei ich den Rest den er schreibt nich verstehe


> oder gind wo man nutzen kann? oder is des immer gleich? vllt. gobts auch paar teile


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

jo sry entschuldige mich auch dafür aber s'war eilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alos nochma korrekt

diese gind damit meinte ich ding.. und habe nich gewusst was das heißt und nu sagte es einer das is der ep boost.. aber den meine ich nich ich meinte das mit dem AT-RT.. exklusiv is das dabei das man dne steuern steuern kann.

und nu wollte ich da noch fragen wenn sich jz noch einer das spiel kauft ob der ein anderes spezielles exklusives spielbares lenkbares fahrzeug..oder waffe bekommt etc...?^^


JOP deutlich mach ich dir klar #indi92 da ist ein monat freie spielzeit drauf.


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwas stimmt mit meinem account nicht hab grade eben mein acc erstellt und nu dne code eingegeben aber wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt einr fehler: Pleaser Register for Star Wars Galaxies..was geht da ab man udn wnen ich einloggen will kommt WELCOME! unten drunter steht subscribe und close..


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

> jo sry entschuldige mich auch dafür aber s'war eilig tongue.gif alos nochma korrekt
> 
> diese gind damit meinte ich ding.. und habe nich gewusst was das heißt und nu sagte es einer das is der ep boost.. aber den meine ich nich ich meinte das mit dem AT-RT.. exklusiv is das dabei das man dne steuern steuern kann.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip, habe jetzt aba schoon um sonst über station.com aktiviert und nur den monat spielzeit bezahlt^^ man braucht das spiel nimmer wenn man nen trial hat. den kann man um sons zum normalen account machen und dann nur die zusätzliche spielzeit bezahlen!!
(knapp 20€gespart)

Achja der AT-RT ist exklusiv.. es gibt nur den zum spiel dazu so weit ich weiß..


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

ICH FÜHLE MICH VERARSCHT VON STATION.COM


----------



## shockatc (28. März 2008)

na hui...wo bleibt denn da das "!!!einself" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spass beiseite...was haste denn??


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

Sorry Man-Eater, du has dir das spiel gekauft und aktiviert, aber trotzdem nimmt das
game deine accountdaten nicht an? 

Achte auf groß und Kleinschreibung.. hatte ich auch.. wenns daran nicht lieg wende dihc doch mal an den support auf station.com


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

also hab das spiel normal installiert und danach hatte ich das kleine startzeichen aufm desktop hab draufgeklickt und hat halt erst ma inizialisiert und etc.. danach kam son fenster und noch ein kleiens obendrauf da stand dann ein kleiner text mit SOE multi game und die spieler die everquest etc gespielt haben die haben bereits einen station namen aber hab nie diese spiele gespielt. und darunter waren 2 kategorien eins war creat a new account und darunter use existing account. hatte ja noch keinen existierenden acc darum bin ich auf new dann bin ich auf die seite gekommen wo man den acount erstellt hab fast alles angekreuzt und reingeschrieben ausser bei statioan-handle (spitzame) danach stand optional und nen kleiner text das der station handle für chaten und so benötigt wird bin dann auf weiter und kam auf ne seite da stand dass mit dem abonnieren und 14,50€/mon.* *= muss gezahlt werden das man spielen kann muss halt gültige kontodaten und so eingeben und bei nem neuen spiel is das 30 tage frei steht auch auf der rückseite des spiels hab  das ma nicht abonniert und im handbuch stand das man aufgefordert wird danach sein key einzugeben... beimiir war das nicht der fall alos hab ich erst suchen müssen wo cihd en eingeben kann..bin dann auf kategorie "Mein Konto" und dann unterubrik Aktivierunscode eingeben...hab das gemacht und bin auf weiter dachte dann kann och spiele und hab alles geschlossen. star wars neu gestartet wollt einloggen und dann kam welcome! -> subscribe,close und schliesne habd ann geschlossen danach kam ERROR


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

ja keine ahnung warum das gesendet wurde aber naaj hier gehts weiter. alos dann kam ERROR: Please Register For Star Wars Galaxies. ... und nu kann ich mich nicht einloggen... ich fühl mich verarscht! was soll der ganze scheis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

Station-Kontoverwaltung für"mein benutzername"   
   Verarbeitung läuft...

Erhalten Sie noch MEHR für zusätzlich 14,50 &#8364;/Mon* mit einem Station Access!
Willkommen bei Star Wars Galaxies! Um Ihr Spiel (nach Ablauf der im Spiel enthaltenen Spielzeit) fortzusetzen, können Sie einen normalen Abonnementplan wählen (erhältlich ab 13,49 &#8364; pro Monat) oder all dies mit einem Abonnement eines Station Access erhalten:   Abonnieren Sie den Zugang zu all diesen großartigen Spielen: 
EverQuest 
EverQuest - Macintosh Edition 
EverQuest II 
EverQuest Online Adventures 
Pirates of the Burning Sea   
PlanetSide 
Star Wars Galaxies 
The Matrix Online 
Vanguard 
(Station Access gewährt nur den Zugang per Abonnement. Die Software wird separat verkauft.)    Holen Sie sich zusätzliche Slots für Figuren, Adventure-Pakete, Game Card-Pakete und mehr!

Informieren Sie sich über alle Vorteile auf der Webseite des Station Accesss!
Los!  

Kombinieren Sie Ihre bestehenden Abonnements und holen Sie sich dadurch 15 Extra-Tage Station Access.  
Erhalten Sie alles mit EINER monatlichen Zahlung.

Pläne starten bei 27,99 &#8364; pro Monat.

*Wert wurde berechnet unter Vergleich des Station Accesss für 1 Monat mit den Kosten, die für ein entsprechendes Abonnement für jedes Ihrer Spiele entstehen würden. Tatsächliche Zusatzkosten und Einsparungen sind abhängig von dem gewählten Abonnementplan.   Nein  
 Ich bleibe bei meinem regulären Abonnemont.  JA!  
 Geben Sie mir den Station Access! 
 Abbrechen  

so stands dran -.- tschuldige das ich grade spame aber bin am ende mit meinen nerven.. muss ich das abonemonieren oder nicht


----------



## shockatc (28. März 2008)

nurmal so ne blöde frage: dein abo ist aber eingerichtet auf der page ja? also es wäre reintheoretisch direkt spielbar ?

überprüf das mal ... weil das klingt irgendwie alles nach nem nich so ganz abgeschlossenen account management


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

wenn ich aber noch kein abo konto machen will weil ich erst die 30 tage spielzeit rumbringen möchte. ode rmuss ich das einfach so machen davor konto einrichten


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

hört sich danach an als hättest du dein station abo gemachd also premium user..
nicht das für swg....
weil wenn du premium bei station bis kostet das auch


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

du muss auf nein und dann ganz normal das abo machen.. also für swg!


----------



## MacJunkie79 (28. März 2008)

jup - und das große Abo rechnet sich nur, wenn du zwei Spiele spielst, die in dem Abo auch enthalten sind. Ansonsten sagt du auf der Seite nein danke und einzelabo abschließen. Ach ja - wenn Du nicht per Game Card spielen willst, dann solltest Du Lastschrift wählen. Bei Banküberweisung kannst Du erst spielen, wenn Du gezahlt hast.

Die richtige Antwort da oben lautet: Ich bleibe bei meinem regulären Abonnement.

Ach ja - wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, dann solltest Du vielleicht an den Sony Support schreiben. Die sind recht flott.


----------



## Man-Eater (28. März 2008)

ok danke =) ich versuchs morgen


----------



## indi92 (28. März 2008)

Hey.. zurück zum Topic^^
Spielt noch jemand auf gorath wenn ja kann er ja meinen 26er adden
Krinz Jim'en-ez ist sien name


----------



## Serran (29. März 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage.. weiss jmdn ne gute commando skillung?


----------



## Durable (29. März 2008)

hallo an alle,
habe mir das Spiel über Amazon bestellt und gestern ist es gekommen.
Spiele nun auf Chimera (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)
unter dem Namen Kesnan Bender (Bounty Hunter, L6)

Nun bin ich gestern von der Station auch schon runter, und befinde ich
in Mos Eisley.
Habe dort leider das Problem, dass mein Laptop dauernd abstürzt.
Dies passiert etwa alle 15 Minuten, was das spielen für mich unmöglich
macht.
Der Bilschirm bekommt, sobald das passiert, einen blauen Hintergrund und
in grauer Schrift werden dort Probleme und Empfehlungen geschildert,
so zum Beispiel die Neuinstallation des Spielst, wobei es mir kaum möglich
ist viel davon zu lesen, da schon nach wenigen Sekunden neugestartet wird.
Habe dies auch getan, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Mit der Firewall hat es auch nichts zu tun.
Da ich gar keine Ahnung von dieser Technik habe, möchte ich um Hilfe bitten.

Habe den Verdacht, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?

Ansonsten ein schönes Spiel, vorallem inhaltlich.
Möchte mir am liebsten jeden Questtext durchlesen.

MfG
Durable


----------



## shockatc (29. März 2008)

ich glaub fast es liegt an deinem ganzen system...laptops sind ja dafür bekannt nich die großen spiele-meister zu sein... (mit ausnahmen)

selbst mein PC kommt in städten wie mos eisley gewaltig zum ruckeln, und das bei 1gb ram.

also prüf mal dein system, und die anforderungen des spiels (kannste auf der Sony-SW-Homepage nachlesen). und dann siehste schon worans liegen könnte

_____________


übrigens zurück zu meiner frage: Gibts jemanden hier im forum der auf Chimaera ein Deed für ein Haus erstellen kann???


----------



## vu_ (29. März 2008)

@ shockatz:  solltest dir erstmal ein kleines haus kaufen, passen 200 sachen rein und kostet im unterhalt am wenigsten. wenn du keins findest stell mal beim bazar links einfach um wo er suchen soll, oder oben fürn vendor.
beim vendor bekommst halt einen waypoint und musst selber hin was aber auch mehr lohnt da vendor preise fast immer billiger sind als im bazar. 
beim normalen bazar kauf musst vielleicht auch in eine andere stadt gehen weil du nur sachen gleich in die tasche bekommst die auch da rein gelegt wurden zum verkauf.
aber am besten schaust gleich in mos eisley da dort das meiste rein gestellt wird auf tatooine.
haus aufbauen kannst dann immer etwas auserhalb von einer stadt, kannst es kaum verfehlen da massen an häuser rum stehen. kann halt nur sein das du etwas brauchst bis du eine freie stelle hast.
wenn dus aber nicht hin bekommst kannst dich gerne bei mir (ashigaru) in game so ab 20uhr melden.


@ durable: versuch mal bevor du ins spiel gehst vielleicht links bei den optionen paar sachen runter zu schrauben.


----------



## Narvaine (29. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage.. weiss jmdn ne gute commando skillung?



ich weiss nicht ob es eine gute skillung ist aber ich würde empfehlen viel in rüstung und waffenschaden zustecken und nix in granatenskills weil man später gut mit den heavy weapons ae schaden machen kann wenn man mitten drin steht und da ist rüstung und waffenschaden wichtig. ausserdem atribute wie constitution stamina und precision mit hochpushen da man dnan mehr hp und mehr actionpunkte hat und ausserdem mehr schaden mit der waffen anrichtet. granaten skillen soweit ich weiss die wenigsen commandos wenn überhaupt jmd. und soweit ich weiss auch nicht diese killmeter skills.


----------



## Miuti (29. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich heisse Lorrek O´fey lvl 18 Command...
> 
> Ich wäre für ne Gilde... Weiss jemand wo ich als command gute Rüssi herbekomme? Tikume? du kennst dich immer so gut aus *g*




Bist noch auf der Suche nach einer Rüsse? Über eine kleine Questreihe gibt es die Katarn-Rüstung (Clone Trooper Armor - Bild hier) sowie ein Raumschiff-Holo fürs Haus. Die Quest startet beim NPC Mort in der Dearic-Cantina auf Talus. Je nach Fraktion gibt es die Rüsse in unterschiedlichen Farben (rot/weiß - Reb, blau/weiß - neutral, dunkel/grün - Imp). Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob man einen bestimmten CLevel haben muss, um sie zu starten. Auf jeden Fall ist es wichtig, dass beim Abschluss der Quest genug Platz im Inventory ist (glaube, es waren 10 freie Plätze).


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

Spielt noch jemand auser MacJunkie auf Chiamaera?
wollten ja eig ne gilde machen^^. pls ma ne pm hier auf buffed an mich wer dort so spielt,auch wen keine gilde zustande kommt,paar leute zum anssprechen sind immer toll


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2008)

Miuti schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob man einen bestimmten CLevel haben muss, um sie zu starten. Auf jeden Fall ist es wichtig, dass beim Abschluss der Quest genug Platz im Inventory ist (glaube, es waren 10 freie Plätze).



Ich hatte die Quest mit Level1 Entertainer gemacht, zumindest damals gab es keine Levelbeschränkung. Allerdings kann es sein dass man für die Kills bei der Quest Hilfe braucht.

Anzumerken wäre vielleicht noch dass man je nach aktueller Fraktion eine andere Rüstung bekommt (nur optischer Natur).


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

Ich habe seid der Buffed-Show, in der SWG vorgestellt wurde, richtig lust bekommen und wollte fragen, ob es eine Testversion oder sowas wie einen Buddycode gibt?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

@ galadith

http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com 
step1 und 2 runterladen.

infos zum game gibt es zb auf: starwarsgalaxies.de 


tikume,wie heist ingame? spielst doch oder? und was mit zam?^^


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

@ Larandera

Danke! Wie lang dauert das Patchen ungefähr???

Und was ist eine einsteigerfreundliche Klasse?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

also patchen dauerte bei mir 8 stunden...aber kp,ist sicher unterschiedlich.


ich spiele jedi,auch wen viele sagen das er nicht so einsteigerfreundlich ist.
meisten einsteiger wird geraten bounty hunter oder sowas zu spielen.

kannst dich gut informieren über die klassen  auf http://starwarsgalaxies.weltennet.de/Professionen.html
steht eig alles übers game dort gut erklärt


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

Sind 8 Stunden noch schnell, oder ist das schon recht lange?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

kp,ich hab halt 8 stunden gehabt,über nacht laufen lassen.
lad erstmal runter,wirst eh sehn wie lange du hast. einer sagte mir er hat nur 2 stunden gehabt


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2008)

Ich spiele seit dem NGE nicht mehr, auch wenn ich sporadisch mal reinschaue und auch meine Chars auf 90 gebracht habe. Ausserdem war ich auf Farstar.


----------



## RifleJack (30. März 2008)

Hi zusammen,

wollte auch nur kurz mitteilen, das ich auf EU-Chimera drauf bin. Zocke seit ca. 5 Tagen. Habe mir das Complete Pack besorgt und muss sagen macht echt Laune.

Char: RifleJack Lvl 7 BH

Habe sogar mittlerweile ne eigne Hütte auf Tatooine. Mesric Plateau. 5154,180 -5031

Hätte auch bock auf gemeinsames Questen und mehr. TS ist vorhanden.


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

@RifleJack
ich nehm dich ma ingame in fl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

Auf welchem Server sollte ich denn Anfangen, bzw. wer würde mir auf welchem Server ein wenig die ganze Mechanik etc. etwas näher bringen? Ich habe mir nun alle Klassen angeschaut und viel gelesen und habe mich für den Spy / Spion entschieden, meint ihr das ist okay oder sollte ich doch lieber Commando / Bounty Hunter / Jedi nehmen?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

fang auf chimaera an,da zocke ich und noch paar von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spy passt schon, mach tutorial und zock nen bissi,klasse sollte dir gefallen,dann passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 können ja auch dann später ne gide machen/ eine gemeinsam suchen,wäre sicher nicht schlecht.

ich kann dir dann ingame bissi was erklären,bin lvl 20


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

Ich habe den Anfangspost von ZAM noch nicht richtig verstanden xD. Spielt er auf Chimera?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

ich weis nichtmal ob er noch spielt,aber er spielte/spielt zumindest auf chimaera,soweit ich es verstanden habe.

er könnte sich auch mal hier melden ob er noch spielt^^


----------



## Galadith (30. März 2008)

Das wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gibt es viele Möglichkeiten die Grafik im Spiel zu verbessern? Ich habe eine GeForce 8600 GTS und 2GB Ram, meinst/meint du/ihr, dass ich da ne super Grafik hinkriegen kann? Und könnte vielleicht mal jemand ein Screenshot des Games posten?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

also müsstest normal auf max spielen können.
das game sieht ansicht relativ gut aus,jedoch ist es soweit ich weis im jahre 2004 erschienen,also nicht die grafik von hdro,aber dennoch fast vergleichbar.

kann grade keinen screen schicken,aber guck mal auf youtube nach paar videos,müsstest paar finden.


----------



## RifleJack (30. März 2008)

@Larandera

ok, trage dich auch mal ein.

Xavius Axalven, oder?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

Ne nun heiß ich

Xavus Axalven. hab nen neuen char gemacht,da der alte total obi-wan mässig aussah,und ich eig dunkle seite gehe^^ 
nun bin ich eher darth maul ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2008)

SWG Videos von mir:

Dün't think of me (DivX, ca 29M
PA-Movie (DivX, ca 46M

Krayt Drachen Jagd (DivX, ca 10M 
Cantina Tanzvideo (DivX, ca 26M
Cantina Musikervideo mit ingame Sound (DivX, ca 10M


----------



## Sacres (30. März 2008)

ich fang jetzt auch mit dem Game an kann man den spy mit nem schurken vergleichen? bzw. ist er spiel- und brauchbar?


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

sacres,ich kann dir nur sagen gucke auf
http://starwarsgalaxies.weltennet.de/Professionen.html
nach.
ich selbst spiele keinen spy


----------



## Rocky1992 (30. März 2008)

Ich habe mir Star Wars Galaxies - The Complete Online Adventures gekauft, allerdings wird leider bei der Installation bei Data3.cab ein CRC-Fehler angezeigt.
Da ein Umtausch ausgeschlossen ist kann jemand für mich bitte den Data3 Ordner im Internet hochladen?
Oder weiß jemand eine andere Möglichkeit?

Danke

MfG 
Rocky


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2008)

Rocky1992 schrieb:


> Oder weiß jemand eine andere Möglichkeit?



Du kannst Dir jedes Spiel über den Launcer ziehen.

1. Launchpad downloaden und installieren
2. Verknüpfung kopieren und ändern auf: 
    C:\Programme\Sony\Station\LaunchPad\LaunchPad.exe /game:starwars
    (Programmpfad logischerweise bei Bedarf anpassen)
3. starten und downloaden, vermutlich wird noch nach dem Verzeichnis gefragt wo es installiert werden soll


----------



## indi92 (31. März 2008)

So wie ich das sehe, hat das spiel wohl imemrnohc seine Fans^^
Die Community wächst.. weiter so ;D


----------



## MacJunkie79 (31. März 2008)

ich hab seit gestern das Problem, dass meine "Subscription" plötzlich verloren gegangen ist. Wenn ich die Zahlungsart auswählen will, gibts einen Fehler und ich möge es doch später noch mal versuchen.

Hab mich mir noch mal einen Testaccount aufgemacht - das ging. Mir kann doch sicher einer von Euch sagen, wie man an den ersten Tie-Fighter ran kommt (Imperial Boden und Luft bin ich schon, die Stufe hab ich auch)? Bzw. habt ihr jemanden der den bauen kann? Wie teuer der ist? usw.

Gruß


----------



## Larandera (31. März 2008)

meinen tie-fighter bekam ich als ich imperial pilot wurde. also einfach dort eintretten.
dann zu nem shipterminal und man kann dort mit dem tie-fighter in den space fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber,nie auf der raumstation den flieger nehmen,den man dort ja auch schon benutzen kann,sonst bekommt man keinen tie-fighter,da man nen neutrales schiff schon hat. kp warum,bei mir war es beim ersten char so


----------



## Thunderstorm (31. März 2008)

hab mal ne frage zum endgame^^wie sieht der aus?hab mal ein monat gezockt und hab gehört er soll nicht so berrauschend sein^^hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Larandera (31. März 2008)

da ich erst 20 bin weis ich noch nicht viel vom endgame. aber ich glaube ist relativ gut,was ich bis jetzt gehört habe. finde es extrem gut das die spieler ihre eigenen events machen können,so hat man glaube ich auch viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja,ich zock ma weiter,schaue später nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (31. März 2008)

Ist wohl so wie bei allen levelbasierten MMO's etwas flach.
Wenn man Tiefgang im Endgame haben möchte dann Eve bzw. UO


----------



## MacJunkie79 (31. März 2008)

Ich muss noch mal kurz einhaken zum Tie-Fighter. Also einfach die Flugquests auf der Station nicht machen, Imperialer Pilot werden. Aber die Berechtigung einen Tie zu fliegen bekomme ich ja erst nachdem ich ein paar Missionen für die Imps geflogen bin - und zwar in diesem neutralen Jäger. Oder nicht?

Gestern hab ich die Flugquests auf der Basis komplett weg gelassen. Aber der Tie taucht nirgends auf. :-(


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2008)

Wie die Verknüpfung mit der Legacy oder der Starterquest aussieht weiss ich nicht. Aber normal gehst Du einfach zum entsprechenden Pilotentrainer und bist dann Pilot + Starter Schiff (was bei Imps ein TIE ist).

Black Epsilon ist z.B. im Imperial Outpost auf Talus (ist aber auch das härteste Geschwader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Hallo erstmal ihr da draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Wenn ich mir da ein Konto einrichte, läuft das dann so wie bei World of Warcraft? Also wenn ich mal nicht  spielen will muss ich auch nicht zahlen oder?

- Gibt es da auch so versch. Zahlungsmethoden wie mit 

= PrePaid? Prepray? (weißgottwie=))
= Überweisung
= Gamecard
= per Telefonrechnung
= per Karte 

...

?


MFG

P.S: Bitte auf rück Antwort   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2008)

Prinzipiell ja, wobei du mit überweisung wohl lastschrift meinst und Global Collect nicht per Telefonrechnung anbietet.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (31. März 2008)

hmhmhmhhm 

Dürfte ich dann erfahren wie IHR euer SWG zahlt? 
Könnte mir ein Beispiel machen ob das so am besten ist oder nicht denn ich wüsste gerade keine andere Zahlungsmethode da ich World of Warcraft per Telefonrechnung bezahlt habe.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2008)

Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (31. März 2008)

aso na dann.

Danke! für die Tips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (1. April 2008)

Dann hab ich grade noch einmal eine Frage:

Was ist die beste Zahlungsmethode die ihr denkt oder denkt das müsste die beste sein?

Ich weiß auch überhaupt nicht welche Zahlungsmethoden es eigentlich für StarWarsGalaxies gibt.

Hab da mal auf der Seite => hier klicken
das mit den Credits gefunden was hat es damit auf sich wie bekommt man Credite? 

und
...

diese Veteran Rewards => hier klicken
Was hat es damit auf sich? Ich verstehe das nicht ganz wie man die bekommt. Nach 3Mon. nach 6Mon. steht da, aber wo werden die gutgeschrieben auf der Internetseite oder Ingame irgendwie?
Und wie kann man diese ausgeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Wodka


----------



## MatthiasDammes (1. April 2008)

.# schrieb:


> Dann hab ich grade noch einmal eine Frage:
> 
> Was ist die beste Zahlungsmethode die ihr denkt oder denkt das müsste die beste sein?
> 
> ...



Ka was du unter die "Beste" Zahlungsmethode verstehst.
Ich nutze Lastschrift weils für mich am bequemsten ist. Gibt dann halt noch die Standart sachen, Kreditkarte und Gametimecard.

Als Credits bezeichnet man die ingame währung. Bei Star Wars aufpassen dann weis man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Republikanische Credits: http://www.jedipedia.de/wiki/index.php/Credits, später (also zur Zeit des Spiels) Imperiale Credits.

Die Veteran Rewards werden ingame gut geschrieben. Wenn dein Account solange läuft bis er sich für ein Veteran Reward quallifiziert (das erste nach 3 Monaten, danach in 3 Monatsschritten) bekommst du beim einloggen ein Fenster in dem du dir dein Reward auswählen kannst.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (2. April 2008)

Achso, also da wird dann bei jedem login ein Fenster aufgehen wo man seine Credite sieht? immer nur nach den 3Mon. oder bei jedem login? Und so kann man auch gleich diese Rewardpunkte ausgeben und man hat dann gleich in seinem Inventar diesen Gegenstand oder kommt das per Post?(Ingame).


----------



## MacJunkie79 (2. April 2008)

jjuuuhhuuu - einmal quer durch den Salat - vielleicht auf Bier umsteigen Herr WodkaJin? ;-)

Also ganz langsam:

Das was Du monatlich zahlst und die Credits haben überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun. Du gibst im Monat 14 harte, echte, schwer verdiente Euro aus um das Spiel spielen zu können. Die kannst Du per Game Card, Lastschrift, Banküberweisung und Kreditkarte zahlen.

Die In-Game-Währung von SWG heißt Credits. Die Währung ist virtuell und hat nix mit deinem echten, prall gefüllten Konto bei irgendeiner Bank zu tun. Credits sind so zu sagen das Gold von SWG.

Die Rewardpunkte gibts nicht - es gibt nur Rewards. Wenn Du einen Reward verdienst, dann bekommst Du nach dem Du in der Spielwelt angekommen bist ein Fenster in dem Du Dir Deinen Reward auswählen kannst. Den hast Du dann auch gleich im Inventar.

Alles klar soweit?


----------



## MatthiasDammes (2. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> jjuuuhhuuu - einmal quer durch den Salat - vielleicht auf Bier umsteigen Herr WodkaJin? ;-)
> 
> Also ganz langsam:
> 
> ...



Hmm ich dachte genau das hätte ich erklärt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

weiss nich ob das game so gut is, hab eher schlechtes darübber gehört.
und so neben bei, ich weiss zwar nicht ob man sowas sagen darf aber...i hate Star Wars o.0


----------



## Thug (2. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> weiss nich ob das game so gut is, hab eher schlechtes darübber gehört.
> und so neben bei, ich weiss zwar nicht ob man sowas sagen darf aber...i hate Star Wars o.0


In China hats gerade wieder mal *buff* gemacht....


----------



## Narvaine (2. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> weiss nich ob das game so gut is, hab eher schlechtes darübber gehört.
> und so neben bei, ich weiss zwar nicht ob man sowas sagen darf aber...i hate Star Wars o.0




Dann würd ich mal meinen, dass du dich in den falschen thread verirrt hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (2. April 2008)

Naja son Bier.. würde mir vielleicht nicht gut tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zu der Antwort:

Ich wusste natürlich schon das die Credite und das was ich montalich zahle nichts miteinander zu tun hat, das fragte ich ja auch nicht =)



> Ka was du unter die "Beste" Zahlungsmethode verstehst.



Unter "beste" Zahlungsmethode wollte ich eigentlich nur fragen was die am geeignetsten ist?
Lastschrift, Banküberweisung, Gamecard, Kreditkarte.

Und die Rewards da hatte ich mich verschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei meiner letzten kurzen Antwort schrieb ich Credite aber die meinte ich nicht, meinte Rewards. Geht da nach jedem Login das Fenster auf wo man seine Rewards sieht oder erst nach diesen 3 monatsschritten? ...wenn ich hier irgendwas komisches und unverstehbares schreibe bitte sagen manchmal weiß ich selbet nich so genau was ich da fürn Müll zusammenschreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn das Fenster offen ist such ich mir gleich mein Reward heraus und bekomms in weniger als paar sekunden in mein Inventar? So wie ich es gelesen habe wenn ich es vllt. anders verstehe^^


----------



## MatthiasDammes (2. April 2008)

Das fenster geht nur auf wenn du reward bekommen darfst. Also das erste mal nach drai Monaten.
Wenn du dir dann ein Reward ausgewählt hast kommt das Fenster erst wieder wenn wieder drei Monate rum sind usw.
Und ja der Reward ist nach dem Auswählen dann sofort in deinem Inventar. Items per Post gibts in SWG nämlich nicht.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (4. April 2008)

Achso OK, bin wider schlauer ^^
Mein Kumpel sagte mir mal das er sich die 14tage Trial runtergeladen hat und dann ein Acoount auf der Homepage von SWG erstellt hat. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt SWG gekauft habe wo erstell ich dann ein Account?
Auf der Homepage oder gibts da wenn man das Spiel installiert hat und doppelklickt ein Menü wo man einen neuen Account machen kann?


----------



## MatthiasDammes (4. April 2008)

Wenn du SWG installiert hast und es startest, startet das Launchpad.
Beim ersten Start sollte ein Fenster aufgehen ob du einen bestehenden Account benutzen willst oder einen neuen erstellen willst.
Da klickste dann halt auf neuen Account.


----------



## Veeresa II (5. April 2008)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, ich wollte mir die Testversion von SWG runterladen, hab ich auch gemacht und bin auch schön den Anweisungen gefolgt, aber beim Instalieren stürzt das Setup jedesmal ab, immer an der selben stelle (C:\...\patch_27_client_01.tre) geht das nur mir so oder hatten das auch schon andere und wie kann man das hinbiegen, das es geht?


----------



## indi92 (5. April 2008)

hätte ne frage, bin jetzt level 50 auf gorath..
wenn ich alle legacy questreihen weg habe auch die auf talus und so.. was dann?
komme mit den npc's auf kashyyk nicht kalr, wäre nett wenn mir wer hilft:
xfire: inid92
icq: 407774996


----------



## MatthiasDammes (5. April 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> hätte ne frage, bin jetzt level 50 auf gorath..
> wenn ich alle legacy questreihen weg habe auch die auf talus und so.. was dann?
> komme mit den npc's auf kashyyk nicht kalr, wäre nett wenn mir wer hilft:
> xfire: inid92
> icq: 407774996




Also mit Kashyyyk haste ne Menge zu tun würd ich mal sagen.
Ich empfehle dazu diesen sehr guten Guide hier: http://forums.station.sony.com/swg/posts/l...topic_id=289890

Einfach mal reinlesen, da sind alle Quest schön nach Gebieten aufgeschlüsselt und mit Lösung aufgeführt.
Sollte ich (Couga) online sein kannste auch gerne ingame nachfragen wenn was nicht klar ist.


----------



## sevendays5 (6. April 2008)

bin jetzt auch 84. die letzten 20 level sind der reinste wahnsinn. auf mustafar bin ich auch so gut wie fertig, jetzt hock ich an azura cabal oder so.... man ich hasse es zu grinden aber ich liebe es swg zu zocken, das ist irgendwie doof. zum glück kriegt man noch täglich den compnor xp boost, ja dan bin ich in 10-12 tagen lvl 90... oh gott..

du kannst auch die quest nach lvl abqeusten, das hat mir geholfen noch die offenen quests abzuschliessen

http://swg.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Content_by_combat_levels


----------



## Tikume (6. April 2008)

Was sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist, ist die 10 Missions pro tag zu machen. haben sie ja leider offenbar nun auf 10 beschränkt für die man Kohle bekommt ...


----------



## MatthiasDammes (6. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist, ist die 10 Missions pro tag zu machen. haben sie ja leider offenbar nun auf 10 beschränkt für die man Kohle bekommt ...



Jo find ich aber richtig so, da die meisten China Farmer bisher damit das Geld gemacht haben.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (6. April 2008)

ich bin derzeit nuuuurr 12 aber ich mach auch viel übers Missions-Terminal.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2008)

Couga schrieb:


> Jo find ich aber richtig so, da die meisten China Farmer bisher damit das Geld gemacht haben.



Nur waren die vorm NGE gar kein Thema, da es den Decay gab der ja nun abgeschaltet wurde. Das Problem ist also hausgemacht.


----------



## Veeresa II (7. April 2008)

Da das mit dem Testacc wegen eines Fehlers nicht geklappt hab hab ich mir einfach mal die original Version geholt (spiele zeitlich ja eh nichts bzw. spielte), naja ich hab mir gleich mal nen Bounty Hunter erstellt (auf Europe-Chimaera), der jetzt auch schon lvl 10 ist und wollte mal fragen, ob sich vielleicht ein paar Leute dazu begeistern lassen könnten mich in ihre Gemeinschaft mitaufzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (damit mein ich allerdings keine Gilde [jedenfalls nicht zwangsweise] sondern einfach ein offenes ohr für Fragen eines unerfahrenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer meldet.
(Ingame Name ist: Kiban Taloso)


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. April 2008)

Das mit der buffed-Gilde scheint sich irgendwie in Rauch aufgelöst zu haben. Ich meld mich mal bei Dir wenn ich online bin. Bin eh grad so Dein Levelbereich.


----------



## JackoBauer (9. April 2008)

Hoi ich spiele neuerdings auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habe angefangen auf Chimaera da bei Gorath Light stand und ich auf swg.gamona.de dort kompetente Hilfe bekam. Den Buffed Thread habe ich jetzt mal gesucht und war überrascht das ZAM auch hier spielt. Tut er es überhaupt noch?^^ Das geile ist: ich hatte vor knapp 4 jahren mal nen trial account gemacht und hatte mir mit addon jump to lightspeed bei amazon bestellt nur war da kein aktivierungscodes drinne... dachte hm naja dann nicht. und jetzt mach ich nochmal trial mit dem account das geht(!) lol, und ich habe sogar 15 tage + ich habe die ganzen veteranenbelohnungen bekomme bis zu 43 monaten xD. (mal frei abkopiert aus icq ^^).

Bin momentan LvL19 Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Veeresa II (9. April 2008)

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen, sry wenn die schon gestellt wurden und ich sie überlesen hab.
1. Wie leveln Trader und Entertainer (bzw. der Entertainer levelt einfach durchs entertainen oder?)
2. Wie komm ich von Tantooine nach Station Gamma zurück?
   -Wenn das nicht geht, wo bekommt der Trader dann anfangs seine mats her?
3. Wie kann man seine Schiffe craften?
4.Wo bekommt ein Novice Pilot Quest zum Piloten leveln (bei der Tantooine Station gibs ja nur die von Hutt)
  (bin neutraler Pilot)
Würde mich über eine informierende Antwort freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (9. April 2008)

o.0 is das jez schon alt oder spinn ich? also SWG


----------



## MatthiasDammes (9. April 2008)

Veeresa schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen, sry wenn die schon gestellt wurden und ich sie überlesen hab.
> 1. Wie leveln Trader und Entertainer (bzw. der Entertainer levelt einfach durchs entertainen oder?)
> 2. Wie komm ich von Tantooine nach Station Gamma zurück?
> -Wenn das nicht geht, wo bekommt der Trader dann anfangs seine mats her?
> ...



1. Entertainer durchs entertainen wie du schon richtig sagtest
  Trader durchs craften eben.
2. Gar nicht. Darauf wird man aber beim verlassen der Station hingewiesen.
Ich denke im Bazaar findeste einige billige Ressourcen um zum beginnen oder du kaufst dir paar billige Harvester und baust selber welche ab.
3. Schiffe craften kann der Structures Trader (Architect und Shipwright)
4. Im Palast von Theed kann man der RSF Naboo beitretten. In Jabbas Palast halt Jabbas Truppen, der dritte neutrale Zweig fällt mir grad nicht ein.




zificult schrieb:


> o.0 is das jez schon alt oder spinn ich? also SWG



SWG erschien im August 2003, ja und is doch scheiss egal. UO is noch viel älter und es spielen auch immer noch leute. Alter sagt nichts über Quallität aus.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. April 2008)

Couga schrieb:


> 4. Im Palast von Theed kann man der RSF Naboo beitretten. In Jabbas Palast halt Jabbas Truppen, der dritte neutrale Zweig fällt mir grad nicht ein.



Nach dem was ich gelesen habe dürfte das CorSec auf Corellia sein. Wäre nebenbei gesagt mein persönlicher Favorit als neutraler Pilot, bin halt ein Corran Horn-Fanboy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Bin durch einen Kollegen verführt worden und hab mir erstmal das Hauptspiel für günstige 15 &#8364; geholt. Addons kommen bei Bedarf nach. Ich werd jetzt zusammen mit meinem Kollegen und seiner Gilde auf Infinity spielen, bin aber noch ganz am Anfang.

Mal sehen wohin das führt... Auf jeden Fall hat mich das Gameplay mitgerissen, wie es nicht mal mein Genre-Einstieg WoW geschafft hat. Allein die ersten Rundflüge mit einem Raumjäger auf dem Trial-Account haben mir gezeigt, wie wenig der selbsternannte "MMO-König" aus dem Hause Blizzard an Abwechslung bietet. Und ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf, einmal eine Stormtrooper-Rüstung tragen zu dürfen.

Hach, so motiviert war ich lange nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veeresa II (10. April 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. April 2008)

wwwahh wieso den Material kaufen? Als Crafter holt man sich die. Das Tool um Metalle zu finden und abzubauen, genauso wie das für Pflanzen bekommt man auf Gamma recht schnell geschenkt. Aus Metall kann man sich den Rest bauen. Metall baut man als Crafter selbstverständlich selber ab. Das erste Schiffsmodell - Y-Wing kann man glaub ich ab Tier 2 bauen. Je komplexer die Dinge die Du baust, desto schneller wird gelevelt. Trade-Quests bringen zusätzlich was.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (10. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> wwwahh wieso den Material kaufen? Als Crafter holt man sich die. Das Tool um Metalle zu finden und abzubauen, genauso wie das für Pflanzen bekommt man auf Gamma recht schnell geschenkt. Aus Metall kann man sich den Rest bauen. Metall baut man als Crafter selbstverständlich selber ab. Das erste Schiffsmodell - Y-Wing kann man glaub ich ab Tier 2 bauen. Je komplexer die Dinge die Du baust, desto schneller wird gelevelt. Trade-Quests bringen zusätzlich was.



Naja wenn du alle Ressourcen die du zum leveln des Crafters brauchst mit dem Survey Tool sammeln willst dann viel Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das man mit diesen Tools auch sammeln kann ist eingentlich nur dazu gedacht das man eine Probe nehmen kann um die Quallität der Ressourcen zu prüfen um sich so entsprechend gute Spots zu suchen um seine Harvester aufzustellen.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

Oben wurde ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass man sich Resourcen kaufen soll, sondern Harvester und das ist auch genau das Richtige.
Über kurz oder lang muss man als Crafter einen Harvester Fuhrpark mit hoher BER Zahl haben und Fusion Ion Generatoren für die Energie.
Am Anfang muss man freilich etwas tiefer stapeln mit schlechten Personal Harvestern.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. April 2008)

Aaahh - und wohl wurde oben geschrieben, dass man sich das Zeug kaufen soll - da steht nämlich ein "oder".  Aber egal.

Als Anfänger schon mit Harvestern arbeiten - ich weiß nicht. Survey-Tool angeschmissen mal kurz was Essen gegangen und danach massenweise Sachen produziert. Für den Anfang doch reichlich ausreichend oder nicht?


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (10. April 2008)

aber mach das mal als Structure Architect Crafter, wo du mal eben so 500 Einheiten pro Ressource brauchst. Glaube mir, die personal Harvester sind da wirklich angenehmer


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. April 2008)

Am Anfang braucht man die aber noch nicht. Da hangelt man sich noch mit Survey-Tools, kleinen Waffen und Tee durch die Level. Später mag Deine Methodik vollkommen richtig sein.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Als Anfänger schon mit Harvestern arbeiten - ich weiß nicht. Survey-Tool angeschmissen mal kurz was Essen gegangen und danach massenweise Sachen produziert. Für den Anfang doch reichlich ausreichend oder nicht?



Ähm nein, Zeitverschwendung. Personal Harvester sollten immer noch sehr billig sein. 

Ich weiss nicht ob es noch Survey Missions gibt, aber mit denen hast Du die Kohle dafür fix zusammen. Als Alternative hast Du den Piloten.


----------



## Kevvulk (11. April 2008)

Hiho,

nach einiger zeit denke ich mal werde ich auch SWG wieder mal anfangen. Das Thema mit der Buffed Gilde hat sich erledigt hab ich gelesen oder ? schade.

auf welchen Server lohnt es sich denn neu anfangen also besser gefragt wo spielen die meisten von den Buffed Usern ?

spielen werde ich wohl ... nunja alles ausser Jedi (denke mal fast das dies die meistgespielte Klasse sein wird oder ?).

EDIT: oberen Teil nun vergessen, hab mich doch nochmal hier durchgelesen und sehe das die meisten auf Europe-Chimera spielen. werde da wohl nun auch anfangen.

Ingame Name: Vulk Sios

hoffe mal das hier sich einige zum zusammen spielen finden werden, 

Klasse schwanke ich grad noch zwischen bounty hunter und commando... denke mal aber eher das es der hunter wird ( Boba Fett ist mein lieblingschar^^)


----------



## JackoBauer (14. April 2008)

Hi kannst mich ja auch mal adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich heiße: Mizer Zabou wobei mizer eigentlich bei allen aktivitäten mit meinem namen reicht^^.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (17. April 2008)

Welcher Server ist nun Besser Gorath oder Europe-Chimera?
Habe mir The Complete Adventure geholt und nu habe ich einen spielbaren AT-RT. Wenn ich jedoch mein ersten Char lösch heißt das der spielbare nur für den ersten char gilt oder für alle?

EDIT: Gibts das Spiel auch irgendwie in Deutsch also mit den Quests und das was die NPC's reden? oder nur auf Englisch?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (17. April 2008)

jup - der AT-RT ist dann weg genauso dieses XP-Booster-Dings

nein - alles englisch - aber du kannst dich ja mal an die lokalisierung machen


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (18. April 2008)

hhmhmh komisch auf der Verpackung steht aber *ein AT-RT pro Konto (und unter pro Konto ist ja für Account gemeint, also müsst ich den ja immer haben)?

Könnte mich wer im Spiel unterstützen ich fühle mich verloren habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll spiele auf Gorath name:
Ostoola'I Osrigapla


----------



## D4rk-x (19. April 2008)

Mich juckt es auch wieder in den Fingern^^ Hätte damals net meine ganzen Veteran badges verkaufen sollen xD aber dafür hätte ich jetzt ein paar Millions an Credits wenn ich wieder anfange und den Accoutn reaktiviere *g* ^_^ 

Hab über 2 Jahre gespielt und beim Wooky AddOn (also irgend wann kurz danach) hab ich Aufgehört also noch bevor das Jedizeugs raus kam ( ich war mit meinem Char schon auf halben weg durch diese "streng geheime Jedi Quest reihe") 

Was hat sich denn seit dem verändert? Meine Chars sind soweit ich mich entsinen auf Farstar und auf Gorath


----------



## MacJunkie79 (19. April 2008)

@Wodka: kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn seit dem verändert? Meine Chars sind soweit ich mich entsinen auf Farstar und auf Gorath



Trials of Obi Wan als AddOn, dazu der NGE mit Abschaffung des Skill Systems, Leveln bis 90. Eigentlich hat sich seit dem NGE dann nicht mehr viel getan ausser NGE Wunden zu lecken.

Vermutlich kannst Du derzeit mit deinem Account sogar 2 Wochen kostenlos einloggen.


----------



## D4rk-x (20. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Trials of Obi Wan als AddOn, dazu der NGE mit Abschaffung des Skill Systems, Leveln bis 90. Eigentlich hat sich seit dem NGE dann nicht mehr viel getan ausser NGE Wunden zu lecken.
> 
> Vermutlich kannst Du derzeit mit deinem Account sogar 2 Wochen kostenlos einloggen.



Abschaffung des Skillsystems ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Crafting ist aber noch so geblieben oder?


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (20. April 2008)

Kann mir wer denn nun sagen ab welchem lv ich den spielbaren AT-RT spielen kann?


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (20. April 2008)

ab jedem Level. Vorrausgesetzt, du hast das Complete Galaxy Package, wo der als Gimmick drinne war. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob man dem jeden oder nur einem Charakter geben konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von wegen Buffed Gilde:

Ich wollte das ganze ins Rollen bringen, allerdings hat Sony gerade aus unerfindlichen Gründen meinen Account eingefroren. Stehe zur Zeit mit denen im Regen Email Verkehr deswegen. Dauert halt etwas, aber anrufen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (20. April 2008)

@Dr....
meinen auch - keine Angst, den kriegste auch nicht wieder. Nach 1 Woche mailen wurde mein Fall an den "Tier 2-Support" weitergegeben. Dieser hat den Account kurzerhand für 24 Std. eingefrohren. In dieser Zeit sollte ich meine Identität anhand von ein paar Fragen beantworten und auf das Ticket antworten. Ist Dein Account aber eingefroren kannst Du nicht mehr einloggen und auch nicht mehr antworten. Letzter Satz war: Sie sind nicht der für den Sie sich halten - Account gelöscht.

Ich mach grade eine Ego-Therapie um rauszufinden wer ich wirklich bin. :-)

Edit:

@WodkaJin: Der AT-RT ist ein "Mount" - den kannst Du benutzen sobald Du auf Tatoonie gelandet bist.

Finde ihn aber relativ schwierig zu steuern - der läuft lang nach.


----------



## Besieger (21. April 2008)

Kurze Frage: Kann man inzwischen bei dem trail auch Planeten besuchen oder ist man immernoch auf der Station gefangen?


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (21. April 2008)

hmhmh... Ich danke euch für die ganzen tollen Antworten doch auf die Frage,  die ich geschrieben hab kann mir keiner antworten oder ich überlese dies. 
So, nun frag ich eben von neuem! =)

Diesen AT-RT kann ich den nun bei jedem Character benutzen oder auswählen für welchen Chacracter ich den benutzen will oder widerrum für den ersten Character den ich erstellt habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH: Habe mir The Complete Adventure gekauft.. Account erstellt und bin dann erstma auf 14 tage trial gegangen... bin zurzeit in der Trial.. CD-Key habe ich noch nicht eingegeben... kurz: kann den AT-RT noch nicht steuern.. erst wenn ich den CD-Key enigegeben habe.
Dann nochma eine Frage zur Trial: Bin nur bis Level 10 gekommen.. weiter gehts irgendwie nicht wenn ich weiter EXP sammle.. und von der Station und der anderen die direkt daneben liegt komme ich noch nicht runter, also kann ich irgendwie auf keine Planeten landen nur im Weltall rumfliegen oder ich hab den dreh noch nicht rausbekommen wie ich auf einem Planeten lande..^^


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2008)

Wenn Du Dir den AT RT noch nicht per /claim als Item geholt hast kannst Du ihn noch überall holen. Von der Station kommst Du irgendwann mehr oder minder von selber indem Du glaub ich mit Han sprichst.


----------



## SilentTim (22. April 2008)

.# schrieb:


> Diesen AT-RT kann ich den nun bei jedem Character benutzen oder auswählen für welchen Chacracter ich den benutzen will oder widerrum für den ersten Character den ich erstellt habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. den AT-RT kann man nur einmal für einen Char beanspruchen. Wenn du diesen Char dann löschst ist der AT-RT auch weg und kann nicht nochmal beansprucht werden.

2. Falls du die 30 Tage Gratis Spielzeit nutzen möchtest, solltest du dir einen neuen Station Account dafür erstellen. Wenn du den Cd Key deiner Complete Adventure Box für deinen Trial Account benutzt werden dir die 30 Tage nicht angerechnet und du musst sofort bezahlen um weiter spielen zu können.

3. Ich glaub in der Trial kann man keinen Planeten besuchen. Jedenfalls war das bei mir so, ist aber schon 2 Jahre her. In der Vollversion musst du nur mit Han Solo reden und ihm sagen, dass du von der Station runter willst. Auf die Station kannst du dann allerdings nicht mehr zurückkehren.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (22. April 2008)

1. /signed - hab ich aber auch schon geschrieben weiter oben - Wodka hat mir nur nicht geglaubt ^^

2. /signed - aber bedenken der Char der dann mit der Trail erstellt wurde ist dann weg.

3. /unsigned - mit der Trail kann man jetzt weiter, höher, schneller spielen. Es ist aber schon eine Leistung auf der Raumstation bis 10 zu kommen. Ich hab mir da schon schwer getan auf 6 zu leveln. ;-) Du willst auf einen Planeten? Tu das was dir Han Solo Dir geraten hat, kurz nachdem ihr auf er Basis gelandet seid. Sprich ihn noch mal an!!! Wenn Du's noch nicht erledigt hast, dann wird er Dich bitten Teile für den Falken zu besorgen - sind 3 Stück die auf der Basis rumliegen. Danach sprichst Du ihn noch mal an und sagt ihm, dass Du runter willst von der Basis. Ab geht die Post.

*oohh Mann bis 10 auf der Tutorial-Basis - da krieg ich ja schon vom Lesen einen Lagerkoller* :-)


----------



## Factions (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

ist das noch Aktuell hier ? Also ich hatte noch die UR Galaxies Box - die dicke Schachtel und dachte ich schau da noch mal rein. Habe nicht wegen NG irgendwas aufgehört sondern war zu der damaligen Zeit nicht so mit RPG spielen vertraut. Aber als Alter SW Fan der ersten Stunde damals gekauft. Nunja, heute nach WoW und HDR kapiere ich solche Spiele wenigstens *fg

Nu hatte ich mal das ding reaktiviert und war überrascht, das ich da 90 Tage free Time für das Grundspiel und 180 Tage free time für Jump to lightspeed habe. *g Bin also bissl neben HDR wieder am spielen. Allerdings auf Gorath. Irgendwie kapier ich das aber nicht. Überall heisst es das wieder leben in Galaxies herrscht, aber trotzdem seh ich da niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab einen Jedi angefangen. Aber bei der Serverauswahl stehen bei einigen Servern immerhin Population medium. Gorath allerdings light. Ja wo soll man den nun hin ? Wo findet man den nu ein paar Neulinge mit denen man spielen kann ?

Übrigens, das Spiel läuft unter Vista 64 Bit und einer 8800GT einwandfrei. Wenn man AA aktiviert sieht es gar nicht mal so übel aus, auch wenn es schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Und das mit der Synchronisierung ist richtig gemein. Es gibt wohl eine weitere Sprache neben Englisch. Chinesisch. Ich glaub nur, damit kann keiner von uns sich anfreunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir jetzt mal dieses complete Adventure bestellt wo alle Add ons enthalten sind usw. Wäre also echt nice, wenn man da neue Freunde finden würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osaic (15. Mai 2008)

SWG schaut schon ganz schick aus.

Ich war auch mal einer der Freaks, die sich extra ein zweites SWG gekauft haben um vor den NGE einen zweiten Charakter am Server zu haben. War damals sehr aktiv in Star Wars Galaxies, aber nachdem ich mühsam auf Squad Leader umgeskillt habe und noch nicht ganz fertig war als NGE kam und dann auf einmal nur noch Lvl 72 war und ziemlich frustiert das die Berufsvielfalt flöten gegangen ist, hab ich schlussendlich aufgehört.

Mal sehen vielleicht schau ich irgendwann mal wieder rein.


----------



## Dogar (15. Mai 2008)

Was soll ich sagen ? 

Ich hab grade den Zugang zum Dorf erlangt und fleissig XP umgewandelt...

Ich vermiss meinen M-TKA *schnief*


----------



## Lucy T. (16. Mai 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist das noch Aktuell hier ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

in SWG hat sich natürlich einiges verändert; besonders was die Hotspots betrifft. Auf Gorath findest du den ganzen Tag immer Spieler und Newbies in Mos Eisley am Starport oder in der Kantine. Für spontanes PVP ist Restuss auf Rori die erste Adresse. Auf Grund der neuen Instanzen und der Collections sind viele Spieler sehr über die Planeten verteilt. Die Planeten Dathomir und Dantooine werden aber wieder besonders gerne besucht für Collections und Quests. Auf Gorath ist weiterhin die deutschsprachige Com sehr stark. Falls du aber ganz neu durchstarten solltest, lohnt vielleicht auch ein Blick auf die europäischen Server Farstar und Chimera, die zur Zeit sehr boomen. Dort ist der Ping ziemlich gut und es finden sich ebenfalls deutschsprachige Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## einself!!!111 (30. September 2008)

hallo

ich hab da mal fragen zu dem ganzen auch mit sony online entertainment (SOE)
SOE bietet ja viel spiele an daruter SWG, EQ 1/2, PotbS und viele mehr.. also... und wenn ich mir jetz SWG hole dann ein account erstelle, und angenommen ich würde mir auch EQ kaufen das ich mit 1 account diese 2 games spielen kann? da sie ja beide von SOE hergestellt wurden. oder brauche ich 2 getrennte accounts für die spiele?? 

was gibt es da alles für zahlungsarten bei SOE? kreidtkarte, überweisung, telefonrechnung,... ?
gibts es auch gamecards mit dem ich SW, EQ spielen kann oder wie PotbS?? 

ich kapier irgendwie nich das ganze schema :'(


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2008)

Das läuft bei SOE so dass Du einen Station Account hast. Dem kannst Du freilich mehrere Spiele hinzufügen.

Trotzdem musst Du natürlich die gebühren für beide Spiele dann zahlen, alternative wäre eine Abo methode wo Du alle SOE Games drin hast und halt entsprechend einen anderen preis zahlst. Da man aber selten mehr als 1 MMO gleichzeitig spielt ist der Nutzen fraglich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Gerüchteweise wurde mir zugetragen es sei mittlerweile Kostenlos (Ja ja... Flausen von nem Freund)...
Weiß einer mehr bescheid? Gilt das nur für "Veteranen"? Existiert das überhaupt so? Sind das nur Hirngespinnste? Warum ist der Joghurt schlecht?
Achso und eh, nein... ich hab irgendwie nichts gefunden dazu... halt nur dieses Gerücht ^^


----------



## Drénus (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie auf Gorath nix los?
Naja kann das auch nicht so Gut beurteilen da ich seid drei vier Monaten net mehr zocke aber eigentlich war da schon was los wenn man weiss wo.Naja ok gibt wohl zur Zeit auch wenige low Lvler, da is mit 90 mehr los meienr Erfahrung nach(MDH in Restuss, bla bla bli bla bla blub und halt imemr diese PvP gezancke in Restuss und sonst wo noch)
So und jetzt geh ich TFU zogge!
*mit grinsem in gesicht vom PC aufsteht und zur Wii rennt* ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise wurde mir zugetragen es sei mittlerweile Kostenlos (Ja ja... Flausen von nem Freund)...
> Weiß einer mehr bescheid? Gilt das nur für "Veteranen"? Existiert das überhaupt so? Sind das nur Hirngespinnste? Warum ist der Joghurt schlecht?
> Achso und eh, nein... ich hab irgendwie nichts gefunden dazu... halt nur dieses Gerücht ^^


Es kostet immer noch was da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher (sonst hät ichs schon erfahren und würds mal ausprobieren XD) also kostenlos is das ganze zu 99% sicherheit nicht


----------



## Drénus (5. Oktober 2008)

Also eigentlich ist es egal ob Gorath oder Cheemera, wenn das so weiter geht wie bisher werden bald eineige Server Runtergefahren und die Spieler dürfen Kostenlos ihre Chars auf einen der EU Server Transferieren.Da auf manschen Server nurnoch einzellne Menschen herrumgammeln ist das sogar sehr Sinnvoll.


----------



## Lucelia (10. November 2008)

wieder auf gorath reingeschnüffelt, um meinen char mit seinem rp-plot dahinter mal wiederzubeleben, und bin positiv überrascht.. die heroic encounter sind nett, und für rp bietet swg einfach immernoch den breiteren boden, bzw die leichtere zugänglichkeit zu unendlich vielen möglichkeiten ^^


oh...und zum suchtfaktor sag ich nur: playerhäuser mit Platz für über 2000 Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Fantasie sind endlich keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt


----------



## Dagon1 (22. November 2008)

Man muss nicht überrascht sein das das Spiel immernoch besser ist als so manches Konkurenzprodukt. Schließlich hat man bei SWG neben den Highlevel dauergrindinhalt (Collectionfarmerei) noch so viele andere Sachen die man tun kann das man das Spiel genießen kann und nicht sich vorkommt ewig an irgendeiner Hatz teilzunehmen.


----------



## KravenZx (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe eine Frage die es bestimmt schon öfters gab, aber ich habe da jetzt nicht direkt etwas aktuelles dazu gefunden. Also die Frage ist ob es sich lohnt SWG aktuell anzufangen. Ich habe das Spiel noch nie gespielt und auch sehr viel schlechtes im Laufe der Zeit darüber gelesen. Aber das MMORPGs ist es ja grundsätzlich so, dass diese Anfangs ihre Macken haben und im Laufe der Zeit viele Verbesserungen bekommen. Ich lasse mich von solchen Problemen und von Forumsgeflame nicht abschrecken. Nun wollte ich vielleicht mit SWG anfangen und will mal wissen wie es um das Spiel steht. Hier paar meiner Fragen:

Wie sind eure Spielerfahrungen mit dem gegenwärtigen Zustand des Spiels?
Wie sieht es mit der Bevölkerung auf den Servern aus?
Wie ist die Community?
Wie hoch sind die monatl. Gebühren?
Wird das Spiel noch unterstützt (Patches, Content, etc.)?
Wie ist das PVE, PVE und RP Erlebnis bei dem Spiel?

Ich habe früher WoW gespielt, so ziemlich bis Burning Crusade raus kam und vor kurzem hatte ich AoC gespielt aer hier lege ich aktuell eine Pause ein. Aber werde das wieder anfangen. Aber auf Star Wars hätte ich auch Lust weil ich das Star Wars Universum schon cool finde. Ich wäre für eine kleine Beratung sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
KravenZ.

EDIT: Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass ich kein Vielzocker bin. Also meisten setze ich mich abends für ca 3 stunden zum zocken hin. Kann man damit auch was im Spiel erreichen (Also möglichst keine Stundenlangen Raids wie bei WoW)


----------



## Dagon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

KravenZx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich habe eine Frage die es bestimmt schon öfters gab, aber ich habe da jetzt nicht direkt etwas aktuelles dazu gefunden. Also die Frage ist ob es sich lohnt SWG aktuell anzufangen. Ich habe das Spiel noch nie gespielt und auch sehr viel schlechtes im Laufe der Zeit darüber gelesen. Aber das MMORPGs ist es ja grundsätzlich so, dass diese Anfangs ihre Macken haben und im Laufe der Zeit viele Verbesserungen bekommen. Ich lasse mich von solchen Problemen und von Forumsgeflame nicht abschrecken. Nun wollte ich vielleicht mit SWG anfangen und will mal wissen wie es um das Spiel steht. Hier paar meiner Fragen:
> 
> Wie sind eure Spielerfahrungen mit dem gegenwärtigen Zustand des Spiels?
> Wie sieht es mit der Bevölkerung auf den Servern aus?
> ...




SWG lohnt sich auf jedenfall. 
Das Spiel ist in einem guten Zustand (es gibt einige Bugs oder andere störende Faktoren aber nicht in größerem Maß als in anderen MMO's). Der Server mit der größten deutschen Community (Gorath) ist leider nur mittelmäßig bevölkert, aber im kommenden Frühjahr soll eine gratis Transfermöglichkiet gegeben werden um die Server zu konsolidieren. Auf dem Server Gorath haben wir eine sehr gute und mehrheitlich erwachsene Community (im Moment würde ich sagen findet man nichts besseres in aktuellen MMO's). 
Die monatlichen Gebühren belaufen sich auf 15$ oder den jeweiligen Wechselkurs (ich bezahle nicht in Euro und kann es nicht genau sagen was es in Deutschland kostet).
Das Spiel erhält regelmäßig Contentpatches und Balancingpatches (allerdings in einem langsameren Tempo da das Dev-Team nicht besonders groß ist).
Der PvE und PvP Inhalt ist guter Durchschnitt würde ich behaupten. Allerdings ist dieses Spiel, abgesehen vom betagten UO, das Spiel mit dem größten Sandboxfeeling auf dem Markt, wenn du gerne RP betreiben möchtest und Häuser dekorierst bist du bei SWG bestens aufgehoben.
Es gibt 2 Klassen die auch sehr Casual-gamer freundlich sind. Den Entertainer und den Trader, beides sind mehr oder weniger "kampfunfähige" Klassen mit hohem Spielspassfaktor wenn man keinen Wert auf Instanzen und PvP legt.
Die Instanzen in SWG dauern zwischen 30 und 90 Minuten.

Es gibt eine 14-Tage gratis Trial Version, man kann also nichts falsch machen wenn man sich die herunterlädt und sich mal das ganze anguckt.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Gorath, mein mainchar heißt Trevian und ist ein Entertainer. Solltest du dir die Trialvrsion angucken kannst mich gerne ingame kontaktieren wenn du willst.
Das Spiel kann ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig am Anfang wirken und man kann isch ein wenig hilflos vorkommen, da ist es gut ein wenig Hilfe zu haben.


----------



## KravenZx (12. Dezember 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> SWG lohnt sich auf jedenfall.
> Das Spiel ist in einem guten Zustand (es gibt einige Bugs oder andere störende Faktoren aber nicht in größerem Maß als in anderen MMO's). Der Server mit der größten deutschen Community (Gorath) ist leider nur mittelmäßig bevölkert, aber im kommenden Frühjahr soll eine gratis Transfermöglichkiet gegeben werden um die Server zu konsolidieren. Auf dem Server Gorath haben wir eine sehr gute und mehrheitlich erwachsene Community (im Moment würde ich sagen findet man nichts besseres in aktuellen MMO's).
> Die monatlichen Gebühren belaufen sich auf 15$ oder den jeweiligen Wechselkurs (ich bezahle nicht in Euro und kann es nicht genau sagen was es in Deutschland kostet).
> Das Spiel erhält regelmäßig Contentpatches und Balancingpatches (allerdings in einem langsameren Tempo da das Dev-Team nicht besonders groß ist).
> ...



Schon mal vielen, vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich würde auch gerne direkt anfangen aber mein normaler PC ist vor ein paar Tagen kaputt gegangen :/ Wollte mir aber eh einen neuen zulegen. Das Geld habe ich fast zusammen. Aber ich werde die Trailversion mal bei meinem Bruder antesten. Ich werde mich dann bei dir melden. 

Viele Grüße,
KravenZx


----------



## KravenZx (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einer Quest. Ich bin Bounty Hunter und muss im Weltraum die Black Sun finden. Ich habe das Schiff auch gefunden und mit "I" inspiziert. Nun soll ich U benutzen um zu docken. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich U drücke dann kommt die Nachricht "Your request to dock has been denied" oder sowas in der art. Wie muss ich das den genau machen?

Viele Grüße,
KravenZ


----------



## shadhawk (14. Dezember 2008)

KravenZx schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einer Quest. Ich bin Bounty Hunter und muss im Weltraum die Black Sun finden. Ich habe das Schiff auch gefunden und mit "I" inspiziert. Nun soll ich U benutzen um zu docken. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich U drücke dann kommt die Nachricht "Your request to dock has been denied" oder sowas in der art. Wie muss ich das den genau machen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> KravenZ



Hi KravenZx.

Ich spiele auch gerade die trial und hab vorhin bei dieser Quest so meine Probleme gehabt. Hab dann aber doch noch herausgefunden wie es geht. 

Du musst das Inspizierte Schiff abfeuern. Dann kannst du an das Wrack andocken.


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Dezember 2008)

KravenZx schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einer Quest. Ich bin Bounty Hunter und muss im Weltraum die Black Sun finden. Ich habe das Schiff auch gefunden und mit "I" inspiziert. Nun soll ich U benutzen um zu docken. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich U drücke dann kommt die Nachricht "Your request to dock has been denied" oder sowas in der art. Wie muss ich das den genau machen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> KravenZ



Man kann mit , glaube ich die ziele an schiffen durch wechseln. Du musst die Systems ins Visier nehmen wenn die auf 0 sind kannst du andocken.
Sollte die Taste net stimmen guck in der Tastenbelegung nach der richtigen Taste.


----------



## KravenZx (15. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank. Hat super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shortgnome (2. Januar 2009)

Hi! ich hab mir von gestern auf heute die Probeversion heruntergeladen und bin begeistert ,-)

Allerdings hab ich eine Frage: Wie und wann kann ich mich entscheiden, ob ich zum Imperium oder zu den Rebellen gehöre?

Viel Dank schonmal...


----------



## Lucy T. (2. Januar 2009)

Imperium oder Rebellion?

Kurze Antwort: Suche nach NPCs die "Recruiter" heißen. Die stehen u.a. in vielen Städten. Bei denen kannst du dich jederzeit für eine Faction eintragen. Alternativ kannst du als neuer Char auch einen Piloten-Trainer besuchen, falls du für das Imperium oder die Rebellion fliegen möchtest. Die Standorte dieser Piloten-Trainer verraten dir Ingame-Mails, die dein neuer Char automatisch bekommen haben sollte. (Oder besuche doch mal das Casino in Bestine.) Als Angehöriger einer Faction kannst du in den militärischen Rängen aufsteigen und damit Zugang zu neuen Items, Befehlen usw. bekommen. Dafür musst du sog. Galactic-Civil-War-Points (GCW) sammeln, die du bekommst, wenn du NPCs oder Raumschiffe killst oder dich am PVP beteiligst. Deinen Rang und deine GCW-Points kannst du jederzeit in deinem "Character-Sheet" einsehen.

Weitere Tipps zum GCW gibt es bspw. in diesem Friday Feature: http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com/p...source=features


----------



## Shortgnome (2. Januar 2009)

Super, danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## Norrius (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community! 

Ich habe selber eine lange lange Zeit SWG gespielt, genauer gesagt seit 12.01.2004.  Jedenfalls habe ich durch die zunehmenden Veränderungen im Spiel bzw an der Spielmechanik etc... aufgehört dieses großartige MMORPG zu Spielen. 

Mich würde es wieder reizen dieses Spiel zu beginnen bzw nachdem ich schon 100tausend mal KOTOR 1&2 durchgespielt habe sowie ich gerade einen Durststrecke habe in WOW. Nun denn ich finde aber leider keine GAME CARDS mehr :-( Kann da mir jemand weiterhelfen wo ich die bestellen/kaufen kann? 

Gibt es eigentlich SWG schon auf Deutsch oder bzw eine ADD ON dass alles ins Deutsche transformiert? 

Aber mal sehen wie es mit SWG weitergeht wenn SW-TOR rauskommt.


----------



## Lucy T. (9. Januar 2009)

Norrius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Mich würde es wieder reizen dieses Spiel zu beginnen bzw nachdem ich schon 100tausend mal KOTOR 1&2 durchgespielt habe sowie ich gerade einen Durststrecke habe in WOW. Nun denn ich finde aber leider keine GAME CARDS mehr :-( Kann da mir jemand weiterhelfen wo ich die bestellen/kaufen kann?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich SWG schon auf Deutsch oder bzw eine ADD ON dass alles ins Deutsche transformiert?



Ähm Gametime Codes? Ob hier Werbung erlaubt ist? Gib mal bei Google "Sinclair" ein und folge dem ersten Link (oder "Gametime Code Star Wars Galaxies") .

Deutsch? Nein, es ist weiterhin alles in (Schul-)English. Allerdings ist für die Benutzeroberfläche des Station Managers bzw. des Clienten zumindest "Deutsch" als Sprache einstellbar.


----------



## AemJaY (12. Januar 2009)

Oh man is das lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spielte damals keine Ahnung auf welchem Server. Aber vielleicht sagt jemandem die Playercity *Riverside* noch was. Habe die damals gegründet, und sie wurde meines Wissens nach eine der grössten Player Citys. Mein Char hies damals *Dingson Digs* ein Meister Architekt mit immer tiefen Haus Preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja das Spiel hat echt spass gemacht. hehehe


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf Farstar unterwegs.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich auf Farstar unterwegs.



Woher der Sinneswandel?

Farstar hab ich auch noch meine Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Woher der Sinneswandel?
> 
> Farstar hab ich auch noch meine Chars
> 
> ...



Unsere News-Queen Anja hat mich erm - gelo...überredet *g* Aber bin dort aber auch erst 31.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2009)

SOE war so nett 33 tage gratis zu spendieren. Leveln muss ich gottseidank nicht.

Sollte euch ein Pilot oder sonstwas fehlen - melden.


----------



## Dagon1 (16. Januar 2009)

iiiks, Farstar^^

Solange es auf Gorath gemütlich und freundlich bleibt, was wohl erst dann aufhört wenn keiner mehr da ist werde ich da bleiben.
Aber dank der Ente und den übriggebliebenen MMORPG-Relikten der Zeit vor WoW ist SWG immernoch unschlagbar (mal gucken was Darkfall bringt).


----------



## AemJaY (16. Januar 2009)

auf farstar wurde die stadt Riverside geklont meines wissens.
Wir ham die auf nem anderen server damals gestartet und irgendwer hat dann auf farstar ebenfalls riverside gegründet am selben ort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meines wissens nach einmalig in SWG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sollte euch ein Pilot oder sonstwas fehlen - melden.



Pilot ist lustig.. ich brauch erstmal vernünftige Teile für meinen Tie-Fighter. Das N00b-Schiff ist mist. *g*


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab übrigens auch nen Shipwright 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chassis sollte man billig gebraucht bekommen, Capacitator und Droid Interface nimmt man am besten Loot Komponenten (ev. Reverse Engineered).
Rest kann ich aber sicher was nettes craften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch nen Shipwright
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab gestern ein paar Teile im Terminal gefunden und eingebaut - aber ist halt nicht ideal.




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Neid* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab nur den Startfighter, nen Tie-Fighter und ne Yacht.


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern ein paar Teile im Terminal gefunden und eingebaut - aber ist halt nicht ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du solltest recht früh den Heavy TIE-Fighter fliegen können (ab ca. 1/3 der Pilotenlaufbahn). Diesen kann man getrost bis zum Ende beibehalten (sollte so ca. 96k Masse haben) und vorerst mit gecrafteten items ausbauen, diese sollte man gratis bekommen wenn man einen Structure Trader seines vertrauens kennt. Wenn man dann Ace Pilot ist hat man immernoch genug Zeit um Teile fürs Reverse Engineeren zu sammeln, da man ja auch uU zum Gunship grinden möchte.


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2009)

Nur dass Du für nen Heavy TIE weitaus mehr zahlst als für "normale" Modelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo fehlt da auch ein bisschen der Charme wenn ich dran denke wie wir damals die Tier 3 Missionen mit Tie Bombern und einer Jäger Escorte gemacht haben um die Gunships knacken zu können.

Auf Tier 4 finde ich auch den Eta-2 Actis eine schöne Option.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

hört auf...
des sieht alles verdammt geil aus, aber wenn ichs mir dann hol und  n monat oder so bezahl...dann kommt schon wieder des neue SW mmo raus xD


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dass Du für nen Heavy TIE weitaus mehr zahlst als für "normale" Modelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja, auch hier gilt kennt man nen structure trader wirds halb so wild. Die gute alte Zeit kenne ich leider net, da ich erst seit dez 2007 spiele.
Den Eta kann ich noch nicht fliegen da ich kein space fan bin und lieber meine Ente spiele.^^


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> hört auf...
> des sieht alles verdammt geil aus, aber wenn ichs mir dann hol und  n monat oder so bezahl...dann kommt schon wieder des neue SW mmo raus xD




Naja, da musste dich noch n wenig gedulden und die alte Republik ist ja ein anderes Star Wars als das hier. Und ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl das es dort noch mehr Jedis geben wird.^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

jaa die Kotor Timeline gefällt mir eh besser  ( das wurde echt tagelang durchgezockt ) ^^


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jaa die Kotor Timeline gefällt mir eh besser  ( das wurde echt tagelang durchgezockt ) ^^



Ich glaube das wenn LA die alte Trilogie für die KotorSpiele genommen hätte wäre es auch so gut angekommen. Die beiden Teile haben ja ihre stärke im Gamplay und der storyerzählweise, nicht unbedingt im Storyhintergrund.
Aber nun genug davon der Thread handelt schließlich um SWG.^^


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Tja, auch hier gilt kennt man nen structure trader wirds halb so wild. Die gute alte Zeit kenne ich leider net, da ich erst seit dez 2007 spiele.
> Den Eta kann ich noch nicht fliegen da ich kein space fan bin und lieber meine Ente spiele.^^



Hab ja noch nen Shipwright. Da ich nun allerdings keine Harvis aufstellen wollte (und das dann eh tage gedauert hätte) hab ich die Resourcen zugekauft, was immer noch 75% günstiger war als das Chassis direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Serran (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm...

ich wollte jetzt auch mal wieder anfangen aber auf welchem Server denkt ihr sollte ich anfangen? Deutsche wären nett und nicht ganz so tot.

Und kann man mit Jedis allein leveln oder MUSS man sich eine Gruppe suchen weil sie zu schwach sind ?

EDIT: Hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit mir neu anzufangen? vielleicht ne Level Gemeinschaft oder wenigstens Häuser nebeneinander stellen und immer dann zusammen ne Quest machen wenss der andere nicht alleine packt,


----------



## Lucy T. (18. Januar 2009)

Die europäischen Server Chimera sowie Farstar (meide Infinity!) sind zur Zeit sehr gut gefüllt und auf beiden gibt es jeweils eine deutschsprachige Com. Der langjährige inoffizielle US-Server für die deutsche Com. Gorath ist auch noch so gerade im grünen Bereich, aber außerhalb der Primetime (Nachmittag bis Abend) sind nur noch sehr wenige SpielerInnen anzutreffen.

Zumindest auf Chimera und Farstar wirst du, während du der Legacy Questreihe folgst, überhaupt keine Probleme haben weitere Newbies zu treffen. In Mos Eisley sind immer viele SpielerInnen anzutreffen und es ist entsprechend leicht Kontakte zu finden. (Die Entertainer in der Cantina geben dir u.a. XP-Buffs) Daneben kannst du auch mit dem Community-Search-Tool leicht serverweit Newbies finden, in dem du dort einen entsprechend niedrigen Char-Level als Filter benutzt.

Mit jeder Klasse kannst du dich inzwischen problemlos mit Quests bis zumindest 50-60 hochleveln. Solo ist es natürlich etwas doof und im Bereich 60-90 wird es alleine etwas schwieriger. Eine gute Reihenfolge für's Quest-Leveln ist, denke ich mal: Legacy Quests, Kaashyyk, Meatlump Park und dann Mustafar, Imperial/Rebellion-Themenpark + diverse weitere Questreihen.


----------



## Dagon1 (18. Januar 2009)

Der Vorteil von Gorath ist, das hauptsächlich deutsch im normalen Chat geschrieben wird. Leute die darauf Wert legen wären auf Gorath gut aufgehoben.Es stimmt leider, daß der Server die geringste Gesamtbevölkerung hat von den Servern die Deutsche beherbergen. Allerdings würde ich mal stumpf behaupten, daß Gorath immernoch die meisten  deutschen Spieler auf einem Server hat.


----------



## AemJaY (19. Januar 2009)

hab gestern ma den guest account gestartet.
Find emeine alten Login daten ned mehr, und meine Mailadressen gehen ned die ich eingegeben habe :S

Doch hatte ich gestern ein komischer Fehler, plötzlich da im einführungsgebiet hatte ich das Problem das ich nur noch die Sterne sah. Ich und mein mate standen in der schwebe und nichts ging mehr.
Weiss einer was das war?

Und weiss einer wo man die Auflösung höher stellen kann? Habe nur die Optionen für Weitsicht und so gefunden...

Und noch eine Frage, gibt es für SWG Game Time Cards? Oder kann man das Abo nur mit Cred Card lösen?


----------



## Lucy T. (19. Januar 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> hab gestern ma den guest account gestartet.
> Find emeine alten Login daten ned mehr, und meine Mailadressen gehen ned die ich eingegeben habe :S
> 
> Doch hatte ich gestern ein komischer Fehler, plötzlich da im einführungsgebiet hatte ich das Problem das ich nur noch die Sterne sah. Ich und mein mate standen in der schwebe und nichts ging mehr.
> ...



"Es ist voller Sterne." Da hilft nur ein Ticket an den Kundendienst zu schicken. Die Option findet sich bspw. ingame unten rechts in der Button-Leiste. Da gerade viele Leute ihre Server wechseln und die CSR entsprechend sehr beschäftigt sind, wirst du wohl etwas warten müssen.

Auflösung? Die kann nur vor dem Spielstart im Launcher geändert werden. Beim Station Launcher findet die sich unter Optionen/Einstellungen. "Game Options" ist es auf dem altmodischen SWG-Launcher.

Game Time Cards? Die Frage habe ich hier gerade im Thread beantwortet. Findest du bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt schon länger verschiedene Bezahloptionen und eine Kreditkarte ist nicht notwendig.

Ich kann meine Login-Daten nicht finden? Falls du noch irgendwelche Informationen über deinen alten Account haben solltest, wie z.B. deinen RL-Namen, Char-Namen oder die Bankverbindung, dann solltest du dich mit dem SOE Kundenservice in Verbindung setzen. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit und werden dir möglicherweise deinen alten Account freischalten. Habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet.  
Email: http://help.station.sony.com/cgi-bin/soe.c...p?p_faqid=10404

Oder ruf doch CSR-Natalie (Germann Support) an - Tel. 01805007774 - anrufen. Ab ca. 16 Uhr, sie ist sehr nett und spricht deutsch.


----------



## TK3201 (30. Juni 2009)

Halli hallo

hab mich nach langem Ringen (wegen meinem schlechten englisch XD) dazu durchgerungen mal SWG aus zu probieren. Jetzt wollte ich hier mal Nachfragen ob es bestimmte Server gibt wo es auch deutsche Gilden gibt oder wo die anzahl deutscher Spieler "hoch" ist.


----------



## Dogar (2. Juli 2009)

das ist wohl Gorath dieser Server mit den meisten deutschen Spielern ^,^

Auf Lok gibts da gleich auch die schönste stadt (sorry Entchen ^,^ Entenhausen is auch schön aber Suywo Plains ist schöner) die Suywo Plains heist. die PA der XT-I residiert dort. viele viele nette leute da. 

Ich selber spiele es aus zeitgründen leider nicht mehr... aber es ist eins der schönsten spiele die ich jeh spielen durfte.


----------



## toeftoef (5. Juli 2009)

Ich muss da kurz mal intervenieren und rate dir ab auf Gorath anzufangen!

Gorath war früher der "inoffizielle" deutsche Server, doch heute wirst du dort nur noch wenig leute antreffen. Ich werde nicht sagen Gorath ist tot, um hier keine endlose Diskussion anzuzetteln, jedoch ist Gorath einer der am wenigsten besiedelten Server! Ich verweise hier mal auf den "Free Gorath" Thread in dem Gorathianer einen gratis Chartransfer auf einen gut bevölkerten Server verlangen.
Ich würde sagen auf den eu-Servern: Farstar / Chimaera findest du neben einer sehr gesunden Population auch mehr deutsche Spieler!

Ich spiele auf Farstar und du kannst mir ingame gerne ne mail oder einen Tell schreiben wenn du hilfe brauchst! Denn die wirst du brauchen da swg trotz des nges immernoch einsteigerfeindlich ist.
Chars: gomes/lacea/peritusxx

LG
Peri


----------



## TK3201 (16. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt ne Sith (Shira-Elan) lvl 38 auf Gorath und finde die Leute da sehr nett und hilfsbereit nur leider sehr wenige Leute da wenn ich Spiel (Schichtarbeit XD).

Habe aber mitlerweile einige Fragen die mir irgendwie ingame nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet werden konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit dachte ich das ich hier mal Nachfrage:

1. Ich kann jetzt ein eigenes Lichtschwert herstellen find aber die "Materialen" nicht im Bazar - braucht man da diese "deeds-dinger" um das zeug erst abzubauen?

2. Wann weiß ich das ich genug "duty-mission" gemacht hab damit ich höhere Technologie benutzen kann oder wie wird das festgelegt? (Kann den Tie schon benutzen aber den Advanced nicht)

3. Ab und zu läuft mir Darth Vader über den Weg und gibt mir Missionen um bestimmte Rebellen zu töten die aber nicht wie die "üblichen" Quest angezeigt werden bzw die Richtung gewiesen wird. Wie kann man die sonst finden? Ist bestimmt blöd wenn da immer nen Imp durch Ancorhead rennt und alle Rebellen killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über Antworten und Erklärungen sehr freuen da ich irgendwie noch keine deutsche Seite gefunden hab die auch nur im Ansatz einer Anleitung ähnelt. Würde mich auch freuen wenn jemand wieder die Lust überkommt auch wieder SWG zu spielen (für ingame fragen XD)


----------



## toeftoef (17. Juli 2009)

1. Ich kann jetzt ein eigenes Lichtschwert herstellen find aber die "Materialen" nicht im Bazar - braucht man da diese "deeds-dinger" um das zeug erst abzubauen?

Also ich bin seit dem nge zwar kein Jedi mehr, aber meines Wissens musst du halt speziele Ressourcen verwenden! Diese sollten im Bazzar zu kaufen sein, (Vendor Search) Versuch mal unter der Kategorie Misc -> Wearable Container nach "Saber ress" oder genauer welches gen du suchst also zb. " 4th Gen ress"

Ich bin nicht auf Gorath also kanns natürlich auch sein, dass die bei euch wegen Spielermangel keiner verkauft. Dann musst du die selber abbauen! Das Problem wird dann nur sein, dass die aktuell Spawnenden (Wenn sie denn grade spawnen) wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich gut sein werden. Naja vielleicht hast auch glück und es spawnen grad Serverbest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Ressourcen  abbauen musst du dir ein passendes Survey tool kaufen und damit dann die gesuchte Ressource erst lokalisieren und dann "samplen". Ich glaube nicht, dass du für das ls massen an Ressourcen benötigst. Also einen Harvester brauchst du sicher nicht.

2. Wann weiß ich das ich genug "duty-mission" gemacht hab damit ich höhere Technologie benutzen kann oder wie wird das festgelegt? (Kann den Tie schon benutzen aber den Advanced nicht)

Duty Missions sind ja eigentlich nur dazu da,  um xp zu farmen. D.h., du machst eine Duty und hast jetzt genug xp zusammen um die TierQuest zu machen, und um dann ein "lvl" weiterzukommen. Im zweifel schau einfach mal bei deinem Pilot Ausbilder vorbei, vielleicht hat er ja ne quest für dich.  Für eine gute Übersicht kannst du mal in dem Profession Wheel nachschauen (Standartmäßig P) oben auf Pilot. Jetzt siehst du, wenn du auf den jeweiligen Fortschritt klickst, welche Certifications du wann lernst. 

3. Ab und zu läuft mir Darth Vader über den Weg und gibt mir Missionen um bestimmte Rebellen zu töten die aber nicht wie die "üblichen" Quest angezeigt werden bzw die Richtung gewiesen wird. Wie kann man die sonst finden? Ist bestimmt blöd wenn da immer nen Imp durch Ancorhead rennt und alle Rebellen killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darth Vader landet  unangekündigt in Bestine, Theed, und Coronet und gibt Combatant oder special Force quests. Wenn deine Quest sagt Terminate Rebels und du 10 Rebs umhaun musst, such dir einfach welche, egal wo! ( Imp Mission Term/ Rori Reb OP etc). Die Folgequest heisst "Operation Sieve" hier musst du "Watchfull Rebel Guards" killen. Das steht aber auch alles in deinem Journal (Standartmäßig J).

LG
Peri


----------



## TK3201 (18. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten. Hab mir jetzt auf Farstar einen Commando "Stec" gemacht da ich mit meiner Sith irgendwie "auf der stelle trete". Naja vll sieht man sich ja mal ingame.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2009)

Atm wieder auf Farstar unterwegs.


----------



## vasquesbc (4. September 2009)

Hi,

2 ganz neue Spieler in SWG! Über 2 Jahre haben meine Freundin und ich WoW gespielt. Zuletzt wurde es uns aber zunehmend langweilig und so machte ich mich auf die Suche nach etwas anderem. Warhammer ist schon sehr nett - empfand ich aber vom Start weg als etwas linear (mein Eindruck jedenfalls). Eve Online ist auch sehr klasse - allerdings fehlen mir hier mangels eines in Erscheinung tretenden Charakters die Interaktionsmöglichkeit mit anderen (das beschränkt sich dann auf den Chat).

Ein lang gehegter Wunsch meiner Freundin war es, wieder zu SWG zurückzukehren. Sie hatte es bis kurz nach NGE gespielt. Zwischendurch nochmal ein bisschen probiert. Nach einer weiteren Trialphase nun die Entscheidung: wir Abonnieren und fangen auf Europe-Farstar an. Im Zuge dessen sind unsere WoW-Abos bis auf weiteres gekündigt.

Auf den ersten Blick ist doch eine ganze Menge los in diesem so totgesagten Spiel - und es macht einfach großen Spaß :-)

Wie siehts nun eigentlich mit ZAM aus? - Spielt er noch? Seit dem Threadstart ist doch einige Zeit vergangen...

Gruß,
vasquesbc (Oder auf Farstar: Dawokan Lysander)


----------

